# 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

South Carolina? Again?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Zeb/Cesaro promo sounds great. 

Christian is not making the Raw MITB match. Two Shield beatdowns is more than a tease for a program between Ambrose and Christian.


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The idea of Christian/Ambrose for the US belt is very exciting. As much as I love Christian, he's at a point where putting over a young guy won't hurt him any. Hopefully this progresses into something and isn't just kill time until after MITB.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

_"The Funkadactyls suddenly appeared in the ring during the break. They were with another African-American lady who I did not recognize. Cameron and Naomi had mics and said something, but I couldn't hear what."_

Great reporting there :hmm:

Dat PTPs push though :mark:


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

x78 said:


> _"The Funkadactyls suddenly appeared in the ring during the break. They were with another African-American lady who I did not recognize. Cameron and Naomi had mics and said something, but I couldn't hear what."_
> 
> Great reporting there :hmm:
> 
> Dat PTPs push though :mark:


To be fair, those bitches speak like retards. DA OWN-LAAAAAAY LIV-EEEE-YUHN BREE-THEE-YUHN


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Jericho/Rhodes and Ambrose/Christian? Oh boy..


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow lost again? Why is this feud continuing?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Sandow lost again? Why is this feud continuing?


that street fight is probably the end of it.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Oh Sheamus beat Sandow again? I am like so totally shocked.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Sandow lost again? Why is this feud continuing?


That's why he lost. To end the feud.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yay, Sandow continues to job to Triple H's underling. I'll pretend like this is actually exciting.

I swear, if either he, or Barrett don't win MITB, I just....no. I don't even.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yay, Sandow continues to job to Triple H's underling. I'll pretend like this is actually exciting.
> 
> I swear, if either he, or Barrett don't win MITB, I just....no. I don't even.


It's probably Cesaro or Ambrose.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

nattie won a match!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> It's probably Cesaro or Ambrose.


Actually, it'll be that uncharismatic fuckwit in your sig. But Cesaro and Ambrose are likely back ups.

I know either of them won't win, I'm just saying. They're the only deserving winners.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I like Nattie, but why is she beating AJ clean? Is AJ about to replicate her boyfriend?


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



sickofcena said:


> nattie won a match!


:mark: about time! I'm sick of her jobbing to divas, Natalya is probably the most talented diva on the roster


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Actually, it'll be that uncharismatic fuckwit in your sig. But Cesaro and Ambrose are likely back ups.
> 
> I know either of them won't win, I'm just saying. They're the only deserving winners.


No, Curtis Axel is not even going to participate in the match. I think he's facing The Miz for the title, so yeah, he's not winning. Being with Paul Heyman and winning the IC title is a enough push, though.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Natalya won a match? This must be a miracle.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> No, Curtis Axel is not even going to participate in the match. I think he's facing The Miz for the title, so yeah, he's not winning. Being with Paul Heyman and winning the IC title is a enough push, though.


I don't buy that until we hear otherwise. I fully expect Miz to be a participant in the SmackDown MITB. He was never supposed to be IC Champion, that was a last minute thing because Fandango got a concussion. As for being with Heyman, I assume the whole point of that was to make a main event transition easier on the poor fuck. He's a "Triple H guy", so just like Sheamus, he WILL get a fast track push.


----------



## Mqwar (Jun 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I don't buy that until we hear otherwise. I fully expect Miz to be a participant in the SmackDown MITB. He was never supposed to be IC Champion, that was a last minute thing because Fandango got a concussion. As for being with Heyman, I assume the whole point of that was to make a main event transition easier on the poor fuck. He's a "Triple H guy", so just like Sheamus, he WILL get a fast track push.


Well he is 33, he can't afford to spend more time in the midcard. Its now or never kinda deal.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Miztv with Axel. Axel beat him up.

If you don't think those two are having a match at MITB, you are mistaken


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Mqwar said:


> Well he is 33, he can't afford to spend more time in the midcard. Its now or never kinda deal.


Maybe they should've fucking thought of that when he was jobbing out for the last 3 years. I don't know about you, but I kinda doubt that Triple H just ALL OF A SUDDEN developed this massive boner for McGillicutty out of thin air.

In any event, never would be pretty fucking sweet.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Where does Sheamus go now then?

MITB match?


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yay for Nattie! Also, yay for another week with a match featuring the two most talented AND attractive divas on the roster.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Where does Sheamus go now then?
> 
> MITB match?


He was announced for the Raw MITB last night...


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He was announced for the Raw MITB last night...


Even though he's really a Smackdown superstar? man oh man. 

Who's going to end up in the Smackdown MITB?

RAW's MITB has all the star power!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Where does Sheamus go now then?
> 
> MITB match?


job to Bryan in the MITB ladder match. Than after that who knows.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Miz getting beat up is always good


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> Even though he's really a Smackdown superstar? man oh man.
> 
> Who's going to end up in the Smackdown MITB?
> 
> RAW's MITB has all the star power!


There is no real brand split anymore though.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

There won't be a sd money in the bank you see


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> job to Bryan in the MITB ladder match. Than after that who knows.


Feud with a heel Orton. 

Hope Cesaro tears shit up soon.


----------



## Maizeandbluekid (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

You can't have AJ own Kaitlyn every time every single week, or else it would be a one-sided feud. Kait needs to get some lumps in, as well.

Plus, Nattie won a match, so I'm happy.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I kinda want to see Kaitlyn dressed as AJ. Should be humorous.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Nice to see Ryback gaining some momentum after the burial of Cena.

:cena2


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Sheamus-Damien Sandow feud has legitimately got to be one of the worst feuds in history if that street fight has signalled the end of it. Utter nonsense from start to finish.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Randy Orton defeated Kane? That sounds pretty plain, lol.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The GOAT has left Smackdown and now the World Title is back at the closing segment of the show. Bryan is the CENA of Smackdown, bigger then the belt.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> The GOAT has left Smackdown and now the World Title is back at the closing segment of the show. Bryan is the CENA of Smackdown, bigger then the belt.


Nope


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



sickofcena said:


> There won't be a sd money in the bank you see


WWE emphasized that the Raw MITB was for the WWE Championship only. They'll be a Smackdown MITB.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

* Christian & The Usos defeated The Shield. Christian scored the winning pinfall.

Well, that's interesting.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> * Christian & The Usos defeated The Shield. Christian scored the winning pinfall.
> 
> Well, that's interesting.


Dean Ambrose will go over Christian at MITB along with The Shield going over The Usos. This tag match probably set both matches up.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Dean Ambrose will go over Christian at MITB along with The Shield going over The Usos. This tag match probably set both matches up.


Yes, you're right.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Dean Ambrose will go over Christian at MITB along with The Shield going over The Usos. This tag match probably set both matches up.


Dude, you're grossly overdoing your fantasy overbooking again.

Christian/Ambrose isn't happening at MITB... if it happens it will happen at SummerSlam (where THEN Ambrose goes over Christian). 

They are not gonna pull Christian out of the match. Frankly, they don't have anybody to replace what he brings to ladder matches.

I anticipate Ambrose will be in the WHC MITB if there is one.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I likecthe SHIELD but I'm glad they've stopped winning every match. Nice to see the Usos getting pushed.


----------



## Amber B (Dec 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Dean Ambrose will go over Christian at MITB along with The Shield going over The Usos. This tag match probably set both matches up.


Not possible if Christian is in the MITB match. He won't do double duty.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Amber B said:


> Not possible if Christian is in the MITB match. He won't do double duty.


I wrote before that I didn't see him actually competing at MITB and I still stand behind that. I could be wrong, but that's my feeling.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I wish they wouldn't have The Shield lose on Smackdown. It is the B Show and these matches aren't hyped up anyway. 

But hey, it is their usual formula. Oh we have title match feuds, so the champs have to lose non title matches. I think it would make more sense to have Christian win over several guys first to establish himself as a contender and THEN face Dean for the title, but hey.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn, Usos on a roll. :clap


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So Shield goes over teams consisting of the likes of Cena, Ryback, Sheamus, Jericho, Orton and Big Show and now they are doing a job to Christian and The Usos on a random Smackdown, not even a go home Smackdown?


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

No participants mentioned yet for the whc mitb? Or is the show not over yet?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



jarrelka said:


> No participants mentioned yet for the whc mitb? Or is the show not over yet?


Not over yet.


----------



## sickofcena (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

far out you people take this seriously just enjoy the show


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I also wouldn't rule out them doing qualifying matches for that one with there being 3 more episodes of Smackdown before the PPV


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



jarrelka said:


> No participants mentioned yet for the whc mitb? Or is the show not over yet?


still two weeks left.


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Prime Time Players win! Millions of Dollars wens


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Christian & The Usos defeated The Shield. Christian scored the winning pinfall.


...

Them belts really are cursed.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

The people who complain about The Shield losing are probably the same ones wishing for Smackdown to become more important again.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

How much are we betting that Rollins takes the fall... again?


----------



## vegasmann (Sep 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

katylin in AJ shorts that should be fun


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Arcade said:


> The people who complain about The Shield losing are probably the same ones wishing for Smackdown to become more important again.


Actually found it funny people getting upset about AW's over the top rants, when the division was at its best in a while, gone, division went back to shit. Now they're at least trying again.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So how is it that the ME results are in depth as fuck, and the SD results are so vague?


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



TakeMyGun said:


> So how is it that the ME results are in depth as fuck, and the SD results are so vague?


It could be a different person reporting the results.


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Shield lost again. :bron3


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The problem for the Shield is, all the top baby faces are in the WWE Championship MITB so they can't really be feuding with The Shield.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I wonder who's gonna main-event Smackdown. If Bryan or the WHC title feud.


----------



## RelivingTheShadow (Apr 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> I wonder who's gonna main-event Smackdown. If Bryan or the WHC title feud.


The fiesta has yet to happen, So I suspect the WHC.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Fiesta will be interrupted no doubt


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Rio about to get fucked up. :lol


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Oh yeah, that fiesta shit. Almost forgot.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's funny that The Shield beat the Brothers of Destruction & Bryan, Orton, Sheamus & Big Show and Cena, Sheamus and Ryback, won the titles and have now lost to the Usos and Christian. WWE booking fpalm


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

didn't Del Rio have a fiesta already? Could have sworn he had one the week after he beat The Big Show on Smackdown.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> didn't Del Rio have a fiesta already? Could have sworn he had one the week after he beat The Big Show on Smackdown.


Think he had one before that as well while feuding with Rey.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yes, he had one, when he hugged Sheamus like they were best friends.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

clearly it is a matter of time before the breakup of the shield 
maybe it will happen at MITB during the rumored WHC contract ladder match


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



JY57 said:


> didn't Del Rio have a fiesta already? Could have sworn he had one the week after he beat The Big Show on Smackdown.


This is like the 3rd one he's had since his debut. Maybe even four.


----------



## kobethebest (Jun 10, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

orton vs kane, kane is supposed to be the babyface right?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Damn, that's one long ass fiesta. :lol


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bryan not on SD?

Not sure if bad or good. Bryan gets pushed, but SD becomes less watchable/


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao I fucking knew it.

:no: :no: :no:

Well, no Axel either, I guess Ambrose is winning.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


The only names that pop to me as potential winners of that match is Ambrose and Swagger.


----------



## RDEvans (Jul 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


Where's Barrett?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fandango? What in the actual fuck? Put Barrett in the match ffs.


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Give the Shield promo/backstage segments damnit! Now they're just like a bunch of goons beating up random people.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



RDEvans said:


> Where's Barrett?


Not in it because Vince hates his guts. Exactly what I predicted.


----------



## Ron Swanson (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

All heels in one match. 

All faces in another. 

Ambrose or Cesaro to win this.


----------



## dukenukem3do (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not in it because Vince hates his guts. Exactly what I predicted.


 Fandango>>>>>Boring ass Barrett can't blame Vince for not putting him in the MITB


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


So the Raw one is all faces and the Smackdown one all heels?

Barrett screwed again, I'm shocked. Also only 6 in this one but 7 in the Raw one? Cesaro or Ambrose to win anyway.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wait, I just realized they're all heels. What the actual fuck, WWE?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Ambrose or Cesaro please (like Johnny Curtis buts too early for him)

Since Barrett gets absolutely nothing. Once again I will say it again the guy would be wise to leave this mess.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fucking South Carolina fans can't even provide accurate spoilers.

If that MITB line-up is correct then surely there's going to be some sort of swerve, it's too much of a coincidence for one match to contain entirely faces and the other to contain entirely heels.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



dukenukem3do said:


> Fandango>>>>>Boring ass Barrett can't blame Vince for not putting him in the MITB


Yeah, alright, whatever.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


No face?

Who are the crowd supposed to cheer? LMAO.


----------



## CollegeKidd (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Y'all ****** must be forgetting that this means we'll be getting a leg drop off the top of the ladder. :mark:


----------



## Beatles123 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

AMBROSE :markout


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



RDEvans said:


> Where's Barrett?


He wasn't listed. I found it odd also.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Don't quite know if that WHC MITB match is real


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> He wasn't listed. I found it odd also.


You really thought he was going to get in the way they treat him? Zack Ryder gets better booking than Barrett does.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> No face?
> 
> Who are the crowd supposed to cheer LMAO.


You know, it's in Philly. A crowd full of smarks. They are cheering for everyone but Swagger.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Hope Sheamus and Sandow are through for good now. 

Christian scored the winning pin over the Shield? Well damn.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> No face?
> 
> Who are the crowd supposed to cheer LMAO.


I could see Fandango being a face perhaps. Cody turns maybe? They sort of teased a break-up with Sandow on Raw.

I find it hard to believe they'll send 6 heels out there to fuck eachother up, especially given that the SD MITB usually opens the show. I'm guessing they'll just add Kofi or Sin Cara or something.


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I would like either Ambrose or Sandow to win, but Rhodes and Cesaro also seem like potential winners. Also by that MITB match it confirms the World title is nothing but a mid-card title.


----------



## hazuki (Aug 3, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I have a feeling Rhodes could win.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

What're Philly crowds like?


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I could see Fandango being a face perhaps. Cody turns maybe? They sort of teased a break-up with Sandow on Raw.
> 
> I find it hard to believe they'll send 6 heels out there to fuck eachother up, especially given that the SD MITB usually opens the show. I'm guessing they'll just add Kofi or Sin Cara or something.


I'm thinking they might swap Christian and Sheamus with Rhodes and Swagger as part of the McMahons power struggle storyline or whatever. It makes no sense for them to be pushing feuds between Ambrose & Christian and Sheamus & Sandow and then for them to have no interaction on the card. The whole thing with the way the match was announced on Monday seemed fishy TBH.

Also, if that line-up is true, 4 of the 6 participants are part of factions/tag teams with other members in the match, it will pretty much just be a tag-team ladder match with two other random participants. No way that's going ahead surely.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Dec_619 said:


> What're Philly crowds like?


Smark. They'll cheer all 6 guys, maybe with the exception of Swagger.


----------



## RyanPelley (Jun 5, 2011)

That MITB lineup sounds awful. I don't like Kofi, but he'd add a little more excitement to the match.


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Cody's booking has been worse than Ziggler before he won the briefcase. No way he's winning. 

If I were predicting MITB winners, I'd say Cesaro or Bryan for each one. Don't know if they'd put the World title on Ambrose just yet, especially before Reigns. I'd like it, but if we're thinking about WWE's mindset towards these guys, I'd say Reigns wins a title first.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> You really thought he was going to get in the way they treat him? Zack Ryder gets better booking than Barrett does.


Barrett is the previous IC title holder. It is an weird exclusion. However, the guy who wrote this on his twitter account has multiple spoilers on the taping that other sources have reported. So he probably was there and heard it.


----------



## Dec_619 (Oct 9, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Smark. They'll cheer all 6 guys, maybe with the exception of Swagger.


Awesome :cheer


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> According to twitter, Teddy Long made the Smackdown MITB ladder match official. The stated participants are: Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, and Cesaro.


Is this actually true? Send the link.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

EDIT: N/M


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Still don't got my highest hopes for Swagger being in that match, but...

:mark: :mark: :mark: Cesaro is probably gonna screw him if so. MITB is up a couple notches for me now. :


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Barrett is the previous IC title holder. It is an weird exclusion. However, the guy who wrote this on his twitter account has multiple spoilers on the taping that other sources have reported. So he probably was there and heard it.


It's not a weird exclusion. They fucking *HATE* him. I knew he wasn't going to be in it from the start, it was too much to hope for.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Bullshit on the Twitter thing. Fandango hasn't been cleared yet and Swagger won't be back on time. Its not going to be an all heel MITB.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> I can't find anything about this alleged WHC MITB


Just type in cesaro fandango sandow in the twitter search bar. The tweet will pull up from 2 hours ago. Since it's a twitter account, I don't want to give it out without permission.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

:lmao so Ryback is back to squashing jobbers weekly.

Shield losing sucks but it was to help put over the Uso's and Christian i guess. I hate how everything is up and down, feels like some comic book superhero stuff. Shield beat WWE Allstar teams yet are losing to lesser teams.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



CaptainObvious said:


> Just type in cesaro fandango sandow in the twitter search bar. The tweet will pull up from 2 hours ago. Since it's a twitter account, I don't want to give it out without permission.


Gotcha.

Also found more detailed spoilers on another site. The segment involved Vince as well.

Cannot believe (well, I can believe it but still) they left Barret out. He should be in over every single one of those guys save for Ambrose.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So is it legit, guys?


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Let the record show:

Dean Ambrose's first pinfall lose in the WWE after 6 months came to... Christian

:ambrose2


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Would totally mark out if Ambrose wins but I see Cesaro more likely to get it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Let the record show:
> 
> Dean Ambrose's first pinfall/submission lose in the WWE after 6 months came to... Christian
> 
> :ambrose2


Ummm, actually that was to Undertaker.

:ambrose2


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So the Mitb thing is true. Wtf that's a horrible lineup. Where is the high flyer? Whete is Barrett (he might as well just leave bevause WWE is losing the plot with him). Where are the faces?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

supposedly Bryan was in Kane's corner


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ummm, actually that was to Undertaker.
> 
> :ambrose2


Booooooooo

Ruin my momentary fun. I missed that week!

Hey, Christian still the only guy who has pinned Ambrose... so that's something... I guess.. maybe not.

Potentially semi-good news for you Pyro: I read a report that Barrett is in the WHC MITB .


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Yeah, well, my week was ruined far, far, FAR worse, so I'll happily ruin anyone elses right now. 

At least it was the first pinfall he took.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

And why are we having 6 man MITBs. It would be so much more exciting and unpredictable with 8 men no?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I have a strong feeling Sandow will win it. WWE usually has surprise factors with these things.


----------



## hbkmickfan (Nov 7, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

No Bryan on Smackdown? Really?


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett, Ambrose, Fandango, Swagger, Cesaro, Sandow and Rhodes. Sounds like a great match.



hbkmickfan said:


> No Bryan on Smackdown? Really?


He was on Kane's corner for his match with Randy Orton.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



hbkmickfan said:


> No Bryan on Smackdown? Really?


he is supporting Kane in his match with Orton


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Bryan D. said:


> Barrett, Ambrose, Fandango, Swagger, Cesaro, Sandow and Rhodes. Sounds like a great match.
> 
> 
> He was on Kane's corner for his match with Randy Orton.


I thought Barrett wasn't on the list? I'd have Kingston in there (if he's ready; if nit then Bourne) because as nice as your lineup is, ot wouldn't be a MITB match without a high flying fave


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Booooooooo
> 
> Ruin my momentary fun. I missed that week!
> 
> ...


I don't know what to believe anymore.

Whatever, even IF Barrett's in, he has the worst chance to win, and even IF he does miraculously win the briefcase, he'll be the first guy to cash in and lose.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> I have a strong feeling Sandow will win it. WWE usually has surprise factors with these things.


Not a chance, they don't think his gimmick is main event worthy. It IS, they just don't think it is, as evidenced by how he's been booked.

Fandango and Sandow have no chance because of that. Other than that (and Barrett, cause, you know, it's Barrett) anybody could potentially win.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> I thought Barrett wasn't on the list? I'd have Kingston in there (if he's ready; if nit then Bourne) because as nice as your lineup is, ot wouldn't be a MITB match without a high flying fave


Another report says Barrett is in. My guess is he was accidentally omitted from the tweet.

It makes sense that the WWE would have 7 and the WHC would have 7.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well, here comes the Shield depush for the next two years. I mean really - the Uso's are the drizzling shits and always have been in the wwe and all of a sudden they're beating the Shield. 

Wwe hasn't a clue.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well, here comes the Shield depush for the next two years. I mean really - the Uso's are the drizzling shits and always have been in the wwe and all of a sudden they're beating the Shield.
> 
> Wwe hasn't a clue.


The Usos didn't even get the pin FFS.

Christian pinned Ambrose. Christian is going to fight Ambrose for the US title in the future (not only that, but he's in the WWE Championship MITB, the higher calibur one) and The Usos are going to fight Rollins and Reigns for the tag titles at MITB, ONLY as a filler opponent because everybody else is in a MITB match, thus they have to do SOMETHING to make them look like a threat.

Have some fucking perspective.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> Another report says Barrett is in. My guess is he was accidentally omitted from the tweet.
> 
> It makes sense that the WWE would have 7 and the WHC would have 7.


Yeah. My rage about him not being included is gone. Though other than Fandango's leg drop there's not really any high flying going on in this one
Kingston would have fot this role perfectly. Oh well match is looking better now.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, well, my week was ruined far, far, FAR worse, so I'll happily ruin anyone elses right now.
> 
> At least it was the first pinfall he took.


It was actually by tap out 


And that heel MITB looks a little suspect. I can see some changes and additions happening with that one before it is all said and done.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fandango, Rhodes, Sandow, Ambrose, Swagger, Cesaro and Barrett.

This sound about right. Still, having no face is fucking weird.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Clique said:


> It was actually by tap out
> 
> 
> And that heel MITB looks a little suspect. I can see some changes and additions happening with that one before it is all said and done.


No, I meant Christian won by pinfall, I know Undertaker tapped him out. Christian was the first pinfall over him.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Well, here comes the Shield depush for the next two years. I mean really - the Uso's are the drizzling shits and always have been in the wwe and all of a sudden they're beating the Shield.
> 
> Wwe hasn't a clue.


They can't win every single match. It gets old and makes the rest of the card look weak. Plus its against the giys they are feuding against. Should it have been a pinfall loss. Nah maybe a DQ one. But still theh can't beat the whole roster.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Not a chance, they don't think his gimmick is main event worthy. It IS, they just don't think it is, as evidenced by how he's been booked.
> 
> Fandango and Sandow have no chance because of that. Other than that (and Barrett, cause, you know, it's Barrett) anybody could potentially win.


:cool2

Smark city, smark opponents, welcome to the smark life. Everyone that HHH has messed with has received a push. Ryder, Miz, Swagger, and then some. Sandow has hanged with HHH and DX, and he's hanged with The Rock. Sandow bout to get his.


----------



## Aid (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Is the Del Rio fiesta really still in progress, hours later, or did the segment kill the guy reporting the show?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> :cool2
> 
> Smark city, smark opponents, welcome to the smark life. Everyone that HHH has messed with has received a push. Ryder, Miz, Swagger, and then some. Sandow has hanged with HHH and DX, and he's hanged with The Rock. Sandow bout to get his.


Ryder got pushed? 

In any event, I want Barrett, not Sandow. I'll accept Sandow winning with open arms but he can wait until next year. It's been Barrett's turn for 3 fucking years.

I don't buy that shit about Sandow being a Triple H guy either. Obvious bullshit.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett's in? Yay, nothing like a bit of false hope. I guess he has a better chance than Rhodes... lol.

It'll be Ambrose or Cesaro, Sandow a very very very outside bet. Nobody else has a chance.

I hope it's Sandow.

I'd say in order of likeliest to least likeliest

1) Ambrose
2) Cesaro
3) Sandow
4) Swagger
5) Fandango
6) Barrett
7) Rhodes


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

1 ~ Ambrose
2 ~ Cesaro
3 ~ Swagger
4 ~ Rhodes
5 ~ Fandango
6 ~ Sandow
7 ~ Barrett


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't see Cesaro winning the MITB. He is probably going to form tag team with Swagger and go after the tag titles, with Zeb as their manager.


----------



## Stad (Apr 6, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Not many people care for Barrett though :lmao. He comes out to crickets most times unless he's in his home town. Also doesn't help he has a new theme song every week.

Hopefully Sandow, Rhodes or Ambrose win it. I'd even be fine with Cesaro winning it.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Ryder got pushed?
> 
> In any event, I want Barrett, not Sandow. I'll accept Sandow winning with open arms but he can wait until next year. It's been Barrett's turn for 3 fucking years.
> 
> I don't buy that shit about Sandow being a Triple H guy either. Obvious bullshit.


Barrett truly got unlucky last year due to the injury, so who knows. But man has WWE destroyed a lot of his momentum since the injury. Got me on the same mindset as you now. :lol

Out of them all, my main picks would be Antonio, Swagger (if he's really in it), or Sandow. Cody is still young and deserves legit booking instead of this lazy shit. 

But my realistic pick is Sandow.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stad said:


> Not many people care for Barrett though :lmao. He comes out to crickets most times unless he's in his home town.
> 
> Hopefully Sandow, Rhodes or Ambrose win it. I'd even be fine with Cesaro winning it.


Well, gee, I wonder why that is. It couldn't be because he hasn't won a match or cut a promo since the last fucking ice age.

Sandow and Rhodes get crickets too. When they pushed Barrett he was the biggest heel in wrestling.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Barrett truly got unlucky last year due to the injury, so who knows. But man has WWE destroyed a lot of his momentum since the injury. Got me on the same mindset as you now. :lol
> 
> Out of them all, my main picks would be Antonio, Swagger (if he's really in it), or Sandow. Cody is still young and deserves legit booking instead of this lazy shit.
> 
> But my realistic pick is Sandow.


I fail to see how Sandow is a "realistic" pick. If nothing else, his gimmick will hold him back because they're too stupid to realize it can be adapted flawlessly into the main event (or whatever you call the WHC spot these days).


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

1. Ambrose
2. Sandow
3. Swagger
4. Barrett
5. Cesaro
6. Rhodes
7. Fandango


----------



## Chingo Bling (Dec 26, 2005)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I would of thought either Ryback or Jericho would be in it?


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Chingo Bling said:


> I would of thought either Ryback or Jericho would be in it?


they are facing each other at the PPV in an "Odd Men Out" match.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> 1 ~ Ambrose
> 2 ~ Cesaro
> 3 ~ Swagger
> 4 ~ Rhodes
> ...


You really think Sandow has less chance than Mr. "I drive when I'm stoned" Jack Swagger, Cody "I've won one match all year and named my mustache" Rhodes and the guy the casuals see as "That Gay Dancer Dude"

I know they see Sandow as a gimmick, but he's got a better chance than those guys, surely.


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> 1. Ambrose
> 2. Sandow
> 3. Swagger
> 4. Barrett
> ...


Fandango isn't ready for MITB. Rhodes is the only one that can say he's been booked worse than Barrett. I don't think they'll put the briefcase on Cesaro. The Top 4 maybe Cesaro is in maybe not are the only ones with a shoy Imo


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's either Rhodes or Ambrose.

Fandango is not going anywhere near the world title with his current gimmick. Same with Sandow.

Barrett is one of the worst booked wrestlers in current WWE. He's the one that has the least chance of winning


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't mark for any of the 7 involved so I have no emotion attached:

1. Ambrose
-
2. Sandow
3. Barrett
4. Rhodes
-
5. Fandango
-
-
-
-
6. Cesaro
7. Swagger

Cesaro and Swagger are about to most likely be a tag team. I am eliminating them all together for that sole reason.

Would not surprise me at all if 2,3, or 4 got it. In fact, I anticipate it. They are primed to be the random midcarder that gets it like Jack Swagger, Daniel Bryan, Dolph Ziggler(not so random, but midcard), Kane.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The safe bet is to go against whoever Pyro likes. Vince hates Pyro and always has. The old fart! Barrett and Sandow don't stand a chance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Barrett truly got unlucky last year due to the injury, so who knows. But man has WWE destroyed a lot of his momentum since the injury. Got me on the same mindset as you now. :lol
> 
> Out of them all, my main picks would be Antonio, Swagger (if he's really in it), or Sandow. Cody is still young and deserves legit booking instead of this lazy shit.
> 
> But my realistic pick is Sandow.





DoubleDeckerBar said:


> You really think Sandow has less chance than Mr. "I drive when I'm stoned" Jack Swagger, Cody "I've won one match all year and named my mustache" Rhodes and the guy the casuals see as "That Gay Dancer Dude"
> 
> I know they see Sandow as a gimmick, but he's got a better chance than those guys, surely.


Yes, I do, because for WHATEVER reason, Vince likes Swagger and no matter how many times he fucks up, he's going to keep getting chances. Fandango and Sandow are both gimmicks, but Vince CLEARLY is more invested in Fandango. CLEARLY. As for Rhodes, he's not a gimmick and if NOTHING else that helps him. Besides, we ALL know that no matter how many years Cody gets held back, at SOME point, he's winning the world title just because of who he is. He's not a complete lost cause like Ted Dibiase jr, and is more in a McGillicutty stage where he's just doing nothing, waiting for his next push.

Besides, I'm so fucking jaded by WWE's bullshit that I have to believe that the only 2 people I want winning this (I love Ambrose, don't get me wrong, I LOVE him, but not over these two, not yet) are the 2 with the worst chances. I just have no choice but to believe that. They've sucked every bit of enthusiasm for wrestling I've ever had out of me.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I fail to see how Sandow is a "realistic" pick. If nothing else, his gimmick will hold him back because they're too stupid to realize it can be adapted flawlessly into the main event (or whatever you call the WHC spot these days).


Just watching what I see. All of a sudden he's being booked to take on a strong Sheamus, and on the recent raw it looked like Sandow and Rhodes were gonna break up soon. Just seems like they've been testing the waters with him for a bit leading to MITB. If you want to get a heel some easy heat, you give him something that people don't want him to have.

And I'm pretty sure Sandow is a HHH guy, has to be.


----------



## bacardimayne (May 13, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Most to least likely

1. Cesaro
2. Barrett
3. Fandango
4. Ambrose
5. Rhodes
6. Sandow
7. Swagger

imo


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barret HAS to win this one. I am a huge fan of both Rhodes and Sandow but its to early for Sandow and Rhodes needs to be booked better before he goes anywhere near the briefcase and ontop of that he,s only 27 so he does have abit of time left. I would love for Ambrose to win it to but it just isnt his time yet, Barret was the hottest heel in a long time back in 2010 and then they fucked him over. I swear to god if they put it on Cesaro,Swagger or Fandango I am fucking done with this shit. Especially the coulter guys...


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Just watching what I see. All of a sudden he's being booked to take on a strong Sheamus, and on the recent raw it looked like Sandow and Rhodes were gonna break up soon. Just seems like they've been testing the waters with him for a bit leading to MITB. If you want to get a heel some easy heat, you give him something that people don't want him to have.
> 
> And I'm pretty sure Sandow is a HHH guy, has to be.


If he was a Triple H guy, he wouldn't have gotten buried for nearly a whole year. Don't believe everything you hear.

Honestly, I don't REALLY think anybody but Ambrose and Cesaro have a likely shot. It's basically just between them.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> The Usos didn't even get the pin FFS.
> 
> Christian pinned Ambrose. Christian is going to fight Ambrose for the US title in the future (not only that, but he's in the WWE Championship MITB, the higher calibur one) and The Usos are going to fight Rollins and Reigns for the tag titles at MITB, ONLY as a filler opponent because everybody else is in a MITB match, thus they have to do SOMETHING to make them look like a threat.
> 
> Have some fucking perspective.


It doesn't matter Christian got the pin, the Uso's were part of the match, competed in the match (I assume) and it means they didn't get pinned during the time they were in the match. Shield go from beating teams of former world champions to a six man featuring the friggin's Uso's. 

But they have cruddy looking face paint - so that means they're bad ass threats now.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

An all-heel MITB and an all face MITB? I (jokingly) called that in the DVD discussion thread (can't remember if I got the exact names right) after Raw last night. Will be interesting, although I don't expect the WHC MITB to remain that way (if the tweet is accurate) and I'm sure they'll add some face into the WHC MITB. 

But if it does end up being all heels, that's gotta be a first-timer... I mean has there ever been a multi-man all heel match? Just seems too good to be true.

As far as predictions go:

1. Ambrose- Easily has the best chance to win it with all The Shield momentum he has going on and all that
2. Barrett- I can see Barrett winning it tbh, but I don't see him winning the WHC. He'll be the first to cash-in on someone right after they had a match and lose if he wins it, and that's the only reason I can see WWE giving Barrett the briefcase... to further humiliate him

No one else has any shot imo, but for the sake of doing a full list from best-worst chance...

3. Sandow
4. Fandango
5. Cesaro
6. Swagger
7. Rhodes


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Stanford said:


> The safe bet is to go against whoever Pyro likes. Vince hates Pyro and always has. The old fart! Barrett and Sandow don't stand a chance.


Who/What is Pyro? I always hear that name..


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

^He's talking about me.....



DetroitRiverPhx said:


> It doesn't matter Christian got the pin, the Uso's were part of the match, competed in the match (I assume) and it means they didn't get pinned during the time they were in the match. Shield go from beating teams of former world champions to a six man featuring the friggin's Uso's.
> 
> But they have cruddy looking face paint - so that means they're bad ass threats now.


Ok, whatever, fine. They're so buried that Ambrose is the next WHC...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he was a Triple H guy, he wouldn't have gotten buried for nearly a whole year. Don't believe everything you hear.
> 
> Honestly, I don't REALLY think anybody but Ambrose and Cesaro have a likely shot. It's basically just between them.


Ambrose winning it would be stupid, and is honestly the last person I would put it on. Dude has a title and is a young fresh talent. Shouldn't even be in the match, handle your division.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well the obvious choices for MITB are Sandow, Cesaro, and Ambrose. I think any of these three takes it easily. Barrett obviously won't win since WWE love to job him out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

What is with people seriously thinking Sandow of all people is a legit threat? I don't get this. The guy's been on the bottom of the card for so long that the casuals don't even remember what his finisher is...


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

All heels in the WHC Contract MITB? Crazy. I kind of like it though - makes it far less predictable... I guess it makes sense that it's only faces in the WWE Title Contract MITB - I like that they are trying something new at the very least...


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What is with people seriously thinking Sandow of all people is a legit threat? I don't get this. The guy's been on the bottom of the card for so long that the casuals don't even remember what his finisher is...


Surprise factor. Ziggler was being jobbed out insane before his win, and I think DB was as well before his win in 2011.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Surprise factor. Ziggler was being jobbed out insane before his win, and I think DB was as well before his win in 2011.


Ziggler wasn't on the bottom of the card, though. He was a HIGH level jobber that was waiting for a breakout moment and everyone saw it coming. Even Bryan was US champion some months before.

Sandow is a superstars level jobber. Putting the MITB on Sandow would practically be like putting it on Tensai.

To be honest, anybody EXCEPT Ambrose winning would be a "surprise".


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> They've sucked every bit of enthusiasm for wrestling I've ever had out of me.


Your misfortune makes me want to sing! Who's with me?! Let's get a Beach Boys of schadenfreude going here. 

Frown, frown, wears a frown - He wears a frown
He wears a frown!
Frown, frown, wears a frown - He wears a frown
When DB's around!
Frown, frown, wears a frown - He wears a frown
Why can't it be Barrett instead!
Frown, frown, wears a frown - He wears a frown
What's wrong with Vince's Head?!


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> What is with people seriously thinking Sandow of all people is a legit threat? I don't get this. The guy's been on the bottom of the card for so long that the casuals don't even remember what his finisher is...


HOW DARE THEY FORGET THE TERMINUS NECKBREAKER!

I still maintain he has a better chance than Barrett, Swagger, Rhodes and Fandango.

It's a rather sad example on how far the World Title is from the WWE Title when you look at the line-ups for both matches. In kayfabe terms how the hell do guys like Barrett, Sandow and Cody qualify for a potential World Title opportunity when all they've done is lose for god knows how long?

I miss qualifying matches. Hell, I miss actually BUILDING new stars.



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Surprise factor. Ziggler was being jobbed out insane before his win, and I think DB was as well before his win in 2011.


Dolph Ziggler wrestled on PPV for the World Heavyweight Championship the month before he won it. Sandow has spent the majority of 2013 jobbing the dancing fatsos.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Gamblor said:


> An all-heel MITB and an all face MITB?


:HHH2


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What is with people seriously thinking Sandow of all people is a legit threat? I don't get this. The guy's been on the bottom of the card for so long that the casuals don't even remember what his finisher is...


Honestly dude, I don't see how one of Sandow, Cesaro or Ambrose doesn't win the briefcase. The most likely pick is Sandow because I can see him getting a great push currently and slowly moving up the ranks, and the guy deserves the main event run more than anyone right now. His comedic timing and overall mic ability could carry feuds for years and his ring work is very good as well. Cesaro just began his new gimmick with Colter and Ambrose doesn't need the briefcase right now, so I think Sandow has it on lockdown. Cody and Barrett are non-factors and I don't think Vince would be dumb enough to put the world title on Fandango (Val Venis 2.0) or Swagger again (Mr. I fuck up).


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> What is with people seriously thinking Sandow of all people is a legit threat? I don't get this. The guy's been on the bottom of the card for so long that the casuals don't even remember what his finisher is...


Because, he fits the suit.

- There is usually 1 midcard winner who is floundering and loses repeatedly going into the PPV.
- Jack Swagger 2010
- Kane 2010
- Daniel Bryan 2011
- Dolph Ziggler 2012

- *Ambrose:* It is too good to be true. They won't give it to both the 100% clear favorites Bryan and Ambrose, and Bryan is a lock
- *Rhodes:* Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
- *Sandow:* Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
- *Barret:* Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
- *Swagger:* No, he's probably gonna team with Cesaro w/Zeb.
- *Cesaro:* No, he's probably gonna team with Swagger w/Zeb. If no tag team, then he would be a favorite.
- *Fandango:* Maybe. Hard to gauge because he could be ice cold.

If I were a betting man, I would bet it will be one of Rhodes, Sandow, or Barrett. It simply fits the WHC MITB formula.

However, Logic is often lost in the WWE so it will be Swagger.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> - Ambrose: It is too good to be true. They won't give it to both the 100% clear favorites Bryan and Ambrose, and Bryan is a lock
> - Rhodes: Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
> - Sandow: Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
> - Barret: Could be. Fits the floundering loser-midcard suit.
> ...


Well, I'm never betting on Barrett. Honestly, I'd bet against him winning if he was the ONLY participant. I'm only half kidding, I'm really that delusional.

I don't see Sandow winning because of his gimmick, and the fact that WWE never seems to recognize talent.

So by your philosophy it'd be Rhodes.

I'm not convinced Ambrose won't win. Or even Cesaro. He fits the floundering loser too even with his new gimmick with Colter. 



> Honestly dude, I don't see how one of Sandow, Cesaro or Ambrose doesn't win the briefcase. The most likely pick is Sandow because I can see him getting a great push currently and slowly moving up the ranks, and the guy deserves the main event run more than anyone right now. His comedic timing and overall mic ability could carry feuds for years and his ring work is very good as well. Cesaro just began his new gimmick with Colter and Ambrose doesn't need the briefcase right now, so I think Sandow has it on lockdown. Cody and Barrett are non-factors and I don't think Vince would be dumb enough to put the world title on Fandango (Val Venis 2.0) or Swagger again (Mr. I fuck up).


I just absolutely cannot imagine Sandow winning. I'm completely with you on Ambrose and Cesaro, one of them is winning. Sandow, though, no. You talk about how talented he is, but they CLEARLY don't recognize just how amazing this man is. The way he's been booked for so long exemplifies it. And I don't JUST mean losing. He could've lost for a year but had a good card position like Ziggler or Bryan. Being thrown basically into the abyss proves that they don't see it in him. 



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> HOW DARE THEY FORGET THE TERMINUS NECKBREAKER!
> 
> I still maintain he has a better chance than Barrett, Swagger, Rhodes and Fandango.
> 
> ...


Well, everybody has a better chance than Barrett. I really fail to see the other 3. I would probably say Sandow is more likely than Cody IF he didn't have this gimmick, but he does. Fandango and Sandow both have gimmicks that aren't main event, but Fandango's getting a bigger push, so he's ahead. And Swagger....Vince just happens to like Swagger. He put him in a WRESTLEMANIA title match for no reason, and didn't even pull him after a DUI. That says it all.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Dolph Ziggler wrestled on PPV for the World Heavyweight Championship the month before he won it. Sandow has spent the majority of 2013 jobbing the dancing fatsos.


High class jobber, still.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Dolph Ziggler wrestled on PPV for the World Heavyweight Championship the month before he won it. Sandow has spent the majority of 2013 jobbing the dancing fatsos.


What you forgot to mention is that had Alberto Del Rio not been concussed 1 week before the PPV... Dolph Ziggler was not even gonna be booked on that PPV. 

Ziggler jobbed with Swagger on the PPV before that...... and the one before that he jobbed to Brodus in 4 minutes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

LOL forgot about the fiesta :lmao Ziggler dancing around should be something, I guess.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fiesta Del Rio closed the show. There were tons of balloons and a mariachi band. Dolph Ziggler interrupted and attacked Del Rio and hit him with the props around the ring. Ziggler went to hit Del Rio with a guitar, but Del Rio bailed. Ziggler then hit Ricardo with the guitar and *danced around with the band to end the segment*.

Oh god, it happening already. Get ready guys, cheesy babyface Ziggler is on the way. I was just hoping they could let him be a badass for at least like a month. Do all babyfaces have to be the damn same these days?


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just absolutely cannot imagine Sandow winning. I'm completely with you on Ambrose and Cesaro, one of them is winning. Sandow, though, no. You talk about how talented he is, but they CLEARLY don't recognize just how amazing this man is. The way he's been booked for so long exemplifies it. And I don't JUST mean losing. He could've lost for a year but had a good card position like Ziggler or Bryan. Being thrown basically into the abyss proves that they don't see it in him.
> 
> 
> 
> Well, everybody has a better chance than Barrett. I really fail to see the other 3. I would probably say Sandow is more likely than Cody IF he didn't have this gimmick, but he does. Fandango and Sandow both have gimmicks that aren't main event, but Fandango's getting a bigger push, so he's ahead. And Swagger....Vince just happens to like Swagger. He put him in a WRESTLEMANIA title match for no reason, and didn't even pull him after a DUI. That says it all.


Hey man I agree with most of the points you're making hear but with that report that Vince really wants to start pushing great heels to match up with his new line of top faces, I really think guys like Sandow would be perfect for this. Sandow can match up with anyone and have extremely entertaining promos and matches. 

Imagine a Sandow/Bryan feud for one of the World Titles :mark:. The matches would be insane, and I bet Sandow would bring out Bryan's very best promo work as well with his humorous style. Something about the match being all heels just screams to me that Vince is looking to push his next line of mainevent heels, and looking at the list, Sandow would fit in the best in the mainevent right now. 

You question his gimmick's relevence in the mainevent but I believe if he make it a little darker and intense it will work. I honestly see Sandow becoming very much like HHH once he becomes a maineventer, and I think HHH does as well, which is why I believe Sandow takes the briefcase and starts on his path to becoming HHH 2.0 but way more entertaining.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fiesta Del Rio closed the show. There were tons of balloons and a mariachi band. Dolph Ziggler interrupted and attacked Del Rio and hit him with the props around the ring. Ziggler went to hit Del Rio with a guitar, but Del Rio bailed. Ziggler then hit Ricardo with the guitar and *danced around with the band to end the segment*.
> 
> Oh god, it happening already. Get ready guys, cheesy babyface Ziggler is on the way. I was just hoping they could let him be a badass for at least like a month. Do all babyfaces have to be the damn same these days?


Not Orton.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I cant wait til the odds come out. If Barret gives a 10-15 x your money I could easily put a 50 bucks on him and make myself some nice $


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

It's a shame the WWE has ruined the stellar booking the Shield has been receiving.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



THANOS said:


> Hey man I agree with most of the points you're making hear but with that report that Vince really wants to start pushing great heels to match up with his new line of top faces, I really think guys like Sandow would be perfect for this. Sandow can match up with anyone and have extremely entertaining promos and matches.


Vince is a creative dimwit. His idea of a great heel is Ryback.



> Imagine a Sandow/Bryan feud for one of the World Titles :mark:. The matches would be insane, and I bet Sandow would bring out Bryan's very best promo work as well with his humorous style. Something about the match being all heels just screams to me that Vince is looking to push his next line of mainevent heels, and looking at the list, Sandow would fit in the best in the mainevent right now.


I don't want to imagine Bryan bringing Sandow down, but I'll forgive it if he actually gets to the main event. I'm remaining incredibly skeptical.



> You question his gimmick's relevence in the mainevent but I believe if he make it a little darker and intense it will work. I honestly see Sandow becoming very much like HHH once he becomes a maineventer, and I think HHH does as well, which is why I believe Sandow takes the briefcase and starts on his path to becoming HHH 2.0 but way more entertaining.


I don't question it actually, I question that THEY question it. I know how WWE thinks. They think gimmicks like this are meant to be laughed at. If WWE would broaden their horizons beyond Vince's bubble and looked at something like Dr. Doom, they'd know that an evil genius is PERFECT for a main event heel. Absolutely perfect, but they don't know that.

You put too much faith in WWE. I don't see Sandow EVER winning a world title the way that this company treats charismatic, non boring, talented people, let alone becoming Triple H 2.0. According to Meltzer, Triple H wants Reigns as Triple H 2.0. Given his horrendous track record, I can believe that far more than Sandow.



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Fiesta Del Rio closed the show. There were tons of balloons and a mariachi band. Dolph Ziggler interrupted and attacked Del Rio and hit him with the props around the ring. Ziggler went to hit Del Rio with a guitar, but Del Rio bailed. Ziggler then hit Ricardo with the guitar and *danced around with the band to end the segment*.
> 
> Oh god, it happening already. Get ready guys, cheesy babyface Ziggler is on the way. I was just hoping they could let him be a badass for at least like a month. Do all babyfaces have to be the damn same these days?












Badass mothafucka.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Not Orton.


That's only because it takes at least a smidgen of charisma to be a smiley, cheesy babyface, and Orton has NOT ONE DROP.

If he did, he'd be the same.


----------



## #dealwithit (Feb 15, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So one MITB match is faces only, and the other MITB match is heels only. WHY?!?!? I'm not usually one to moan, but that makes absolutely no sense to me. Absolutely no sense. I guess the face one will be fine as you don't really need anyone to play heel in a multi-man ladder match. But couldn't they have just put Christian in the WHC one, so the crowd would have someone to cheer for. I know in Philly they'll probably cheer guys like Ambrose and Cesaro like a babyfaces, but still it just seems strange to me. I can't see there being any heat for that match at all.


----------



## THANOS (Jun 20, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That's only because it takes at least a smidgen of charisma to be a smiley, cheesy babyface, and Orton has NOT ONE DROP.
> 
> If he did, he'd be the same.


:lol Sad but true.


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Sleeper said:


> So one MITB match is faces only, and the other MITB match is heels only. WHY?!?!? I'm not usually one to moan, but that makes absolutely no sense to me. Absolutely no sense. I guess the face one will be fine as you don't really need anyone to play heel in a multi-man ladder match. But couldn't they have just put Christian in the WHC one, so the crowd would have someone to cheer for. I know in Philly they'll probably cheer guys like Ambrose and Cesaro like a babyfaces, but still it just seems strange to me. I can't see there being any heat for that match at all.


i'd like to think the crowd will cheer since the bad guys are beating up each other instead of their heros.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

can't see Ambrose winning unless they will use it to build jealousy with the other shield members but he won't cash in untill atleast the end of the year maybe even next year before WM


----------



## TempestH (Oct 27, 2009)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I just absolutely cannot imagine Sandow winning. I'm completely with you on Ambrose and Cesaro, one of them is winning. Sandow, though, no. You talk about how talented he is, but they CLEARLY don't recognize just how amazing this man is. The way he's been booked for so long exemplifies it. And I don't JUST mean losing. He could've lost for a year but had a good card position like Ziggler or Bryan. Being thrown basically into the abyss proves that they don't see it in him.
> 
> Well, everybody has a better chance than Barrett. I really fail to see the other 3. I would probably say Sandow is more likely than Cody IF he didn't have this gimmick, but he does. Fandango and Sandow both have gimmicks that aren't main event, but Fandango's getting a bigger push, so he's ahead. And Swagger....Vince just happens to like Swagger. He put him in a WRESTLEMANIA title match for no reason, and didn't even pull him after a DUI. That says it all.



The thing is that titles aren't used as rewards for getting over anymore. They're used TO get people over. And I think Sandow is one of those guys who WWE Management has labeled as being "so good that he doesn't need the belt".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



TempestH said:


> The thing is that titles aren't used as rewards for getting over anymore. They're used TO get people over. And I think Sandow is one of those guys who WWE Management has labeled as being "so good that he doesn't need the belt".


So basically you're telling me he's getting punished because they like him. I'm really trying to make sense of that.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

added more detiled spoilers like the Main Event ones.

Nice to see Barrett is in the match but I am not holding my breathe that he will win.


----------



## JC00 (Nov 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Do all babyfaces have to be the damn same these days?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> Biggest Heat:
> 
> - Sandow
> - Shield
> ...


Sandow getting the biggest heat.:mark:


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> That's only because it takes at least a smidgen of charisma to be a smiley, cheesy babyface, and Orton has NOT ONE DROP.
> 
> If he did, he'd be the same.


Wait, are you trying to say Orton has no charisma?


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Mr.Cricket said:


> Sandow getting the biggest heat.:mark:


but but but he's enlightening them
and since when is del rio getting heat


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I can't believe the guy who attended the show got so bent out of shape on The Shield losing. And he's a correspondent? It was clearly done to give Christian/The Usos some credibility to enter their feuds with The Shield. If The Shield just squashed them or randomly attacked them, no one would believe either as legitimate challengers. The Shield will go over in the end. There's no need for the freak out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wait, are you trying to say Orton has no charisma?


No, he's not trying to, he did. It's an extraordinarily accurate assassment.


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> WHAT DEL RIO GETTING HEAT!?!


Heat was probably directed at Ricardo.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> No, he's not trying to, he did. It's an extraordinarily accurate assassment.


Well, I've seen some silly posts, but yikes. :argh:


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



krai999 said:


> WHAT DEL RIO GETTING HEAT!?!


Del Rio went for very cheap heat by speaking Spanish to an audience from a very patriotic area of the country. Smart move as it was guaranteed to get heat pretty much anywhere in the South.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well of course YOU think it's not true. You mark for Jack Swagger, he's on the Mount Rushmore of wrestlers with no charisma.

In George Washington's spot.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> Well of course YOU think it's not true. You mark for Jack Swagger, he's on the Mount Rushmore of wrestlers with no charisma.
> 
> In George Washington's spot.


Orton, he clearly defines charismatic, it doesn't matter who I mark for.


----------



## El Dandy (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

swagger_ROCKS, you're out of your element


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

He can define it all he wants, he's never shown any and that's the important thing. If he hasn't shown charisma in 10 years, he has no charisma.

Orton has been here for 10 years and has expressed exactly ONE emotion. A cold, lifeless, monotone anger. There's no range.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



el dandy said:


> swagger_ROCKS, you're out of your element


lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> He can define it all he wants, he's never shown any and that's the important thing. If he hasn't shown charisma in 10 years, he has no charisma.
> 
> Orton has been here for 10 years and has expressed exactly ONE emotion.


Wut? There's a certain vibe about Orton that many like.


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'd say the only person on the active roster with more negative-charisma than Orton is .... well, Jack Swagger. That dude is a pro at sucking the life out of anything he's involved in.

Dude makes Cesaro look like The Rock.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wut? There's a certain vibe about Orton that many like.


Yeah, it's called the "you've been pushed relentlessly for 10 years" vibe.


----------



## Stanford (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> Wut? There's a certain vibe about Orton that many like.


Yeah, a shepherd vibe for those in wool suits. "Baa", if you know what I'm saying. "Baa". Rhymes with meep.


----------



## Gretchen (Jun 17, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Not a bad Smackdown MITB match. Really hoping Rhodes wins. If not, I hope Sandow wins. Rhodes needs this, his push is long overdue.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> I'd say the only person on the active roster with more negative-charisma than Orton is .... well, Jack Swagger. That dude is a pro at sucking the life out of anything he's involved in.
> 
> Dude makes Cesaro look like The Rock.


You would think anybody is more charismatic than Swagger, so whatever. Thing is Pyro is the same dude who thinks your boy Ziggler doesn't have a drop of charisma either.

@Tyrion Lannister being pushed for that long doesn't mean anything, and if did, explain Rio? He's being over pushed over an expanded amount of time and can't hold a candle to Orton heel or face. 

Orton is just a likable superstar. He goes over almost as much as Cena and doesn't get booed like he does.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



swagger_ROCKS said:


> @Tyrion Lannister being pushed for that long doesn't mean anything, and if did, explain Rio? He's being over pushed over an expanded amount of time and can't hold a candle to Orton heel or face.
> 
> Orton is just a likable superstar. He goes over almost as much as Cena and doesn't get booed like he does.


It took Orton longer to get over than Del Rio's even been in WWE. Orton was pushed hard from 2003 on and didn't click even moderately until mid 2007. Go watch the WrestleMania 22 DVD. Orton was in a main event world title match with Kurt Angle and Rey Mysterio, and got NO reaction. NONE whatsoever. At WRESTLEMANIA. In *CHICAGO*. After telling the entire world that Eddie Guerrero was in Hell after his death.

Orton with no push is Drew Mcintyre.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It took Orton longer to get over than Del Rio's even been in WWE. Orton was pushed hard from 2003 on and didn't click even moderately until mid 2007. Go watch the WrestleMania 22 DVD. Orton was in a main event world title match with Kurt Angle and Rey Mysterio, and got NO reaction. NONE whatsoever. At WRESTLEMANIA. In *CHICAGO*. After telling the entire world that Eddie Guerrero was in Hell after his death.
> 
> Orton with no push is Drew Mcintyre.


Maybe I need headphones, because I didn't even hear anything for Rey, and he had some silly band playing for him. Only person that got a positive reaction was Kurt and for good reason.


----------



## Iceman. (Jan 3, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Jack Swagger will win the SD MITB


----------



## DoubleDeckerBar (Aug 10, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Allow me to clarify by the way. I never said Orton had more charisma than Swagger, they both have none, zero, squat. I said he has less negative-charisma.

Basically means Orton makes me want to bang my head against a wall. Swagger makes me want to blow my head off because I've lost faith in the human race.

But it is true, Orton is no more talented than a guy like DiBiase Jr, just much more pushed. DiBiase Jr's level is Orton's natural level.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Allow me to clarify by the way. I never said Orton had more charisma than Swagger, they both have none, zero, squat. I said he has less negative-charisma.
> 
> Basically means Orton makes me want to bang my head against a wall. Swagger makes me want to blow my head off because I've lost faith in the human race.
> 
> But it is true, Orton is no more talented than a guy like DiBiase Jr, just much more pushed. DiBiase Jr's level is Orton's natural level.


Oh, so he makes you wanna bang your head against a wall "you" and that means he's not charismatic? Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I can't say I like Christian/Usos winning that six man tag. It leads me to believe that WWE doesn't have a damn clue what they're gonna do with them now.


----------



## Contrarian (Apr 21, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> If he was a Triple H guy, he wouldn't have gotten buried for nearly a whole year. Don't believe everything you hear.


Sheamus was buried for even longer period, back in 2010/2011. But you're right you shouldn't believe everything you hear, that's why you shouldn't believe HHH picks the guys who get pushed or buried for that matter, based on some dirtsheetz nonsense.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Strange that they put all the heels in one MITB and the faces in the other. 

Not a fan of the Shield losing either but I'm sure they will get that win back.


----------



## henrymark (Apr 11, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Jesus Christ Kane jobs so much.


----------



## Happenstan (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Waffelz said:


> I like Nattie, but why is she beating AJ clean? Is AJ about to replicate her boyfriend?


I said a while back I thought one of the Divas from that new tv show would take the title from AJ when said show starts. I figured it would be a Bella but now....maybe it is Nattie that takes the title by end of July.


----------



## KiNgoFKiNgS23 (Feb 13, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> It took Orton longer to get over than Del Rio's even been in WWE. Orton was pushed hard from 2003 on and didn't click even moderately until mid 2007.


it's amusing how wrong this is.


----------



## jarrelka (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



DoubleDeckerBar said:


> Allow me to clarify by the way. I never said Orton had more charisma than Swagger, they both have none, zero, squat. I said he has less negative-charisma.
> 
> Basically means Orton makes me want to bang my head against a wall. Swagger makes me want to blow my head off because I've lost faith in the human race.
> 
> *But it is true, Orton is no more talented than a guy like DiBiase Jr, just much more pushed. DiBiase Jr's level is Orton's natural level.*


What drug are you on? Orton is one of the most talented guys on the roster and I dont even like the guy. Nobody gets the crowd as involved in a match as he does. Nobody has the presence and aura that he does. He doesnt even have to say or do anything to get his point across. Charisma? He has plenty of charisma, just because his gimmick makes him act like some robot doesnt mean he doesnt have charisma. He is not bad on the mic like everybody says. He is not a Cm Punk or even a Mark Henry but he is good on the mic no doubt.Comparing Orton to Dibiase..:lmao Lsd is one hell of a drug isnt it?


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Don't worry about the people posting that Orton has no charisma, they are just mad that Sandow lost to Sheamus again. :steebiej

Orton's looks and his standoffish personality are his charisma. It's a shallow charisma that most attractive people possess and to the masses that idolize these types of individuals it is enough.

Anyways, Orton fans, just redirect the argument back to "Sheamus sucks" and move on. Don't worry, Fella can handle it. 8*D

:angel


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Contrarian said:


> Sheamus was buried for even longer period, back in 2010/2011.


I guess you're forgetting the part where Sheamus became the second fastest reigning WWE Champion in history before that ever happened, and his very first program on Raw was against John Cena, and his second was against Triple H, but I can see why you'd leave that part out, since, you know, it kinda...destroys your argument. Every main eventer has a cool off period. Every damn one.




> But you're right you shouldn't believe everything you hear, that's why you shouldn't believe HHH picks the guys who get pushed or buried for that matter, based on some dirtsheetz nonsense.


Oh yeah, why shouldn't I believe it? Reports say he picked Axel and Reigns, and low and behold, Axel and Reigns are getting bigger pushes than 95% of the company. You think this shit is just coincidental?


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

KiNgoFKiNgS23 said:


> it's amusing how wrong this is.


lmao, I know right. Literally 2003-2005 beg to differ. Late in '06 I think he may have hit a lull but I'm pretty sure it picked right back up.



Tyrion Lannister said:


> I guess you're forgetting the part where Sheamus became the second fastest reigning WWE Champion in history before that ever happened, and his very first program on Raw was against John Cena, *and his second was against Triple H*, but I can see why you'd leave that part out, since, you know, it kinda...destroys your argument. Every main eventer has a cool off period. Every damn one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't forget that he wrote off THE GAME from TV for like 10 months with a brutal attack.


----------



## Bl0ndie (Dec 14, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

That Shield loss is fucking absurd


----------



## MVP_HHH_RKO (Nov 18, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Money in the bank is out of Fandango, Sandow or Barrett( hopefully Barrett) for mine. Cesaro and swagger to form a tag team, Ambrose to fued with Christian.

All mid-carders, pretty much sums up what they think of the world title.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

*Another random match for Randy with absoultely no reason.*


----------



## Nostalgia (Dec 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Good to see the World title feud actually close Smackdown for once, ridiculous how far the title's fallen when the Orton/Bryan feud gets more exposure over it every week.

Sandow losing again (N).

Christian vs Ambrose on Main event? I might just have to watch Main Event for once. A feud between those over the US Title would be pretty damn cool.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

lol @ Christian and The Usos beating The Shield. The team that has been billed as the most dominant six man tag ever in the WWE who went undefeated for months on end against any variation of multiple time World Champions - *Orton/Sheamus/Big Show/Bryan/Kane/Undertaker and even John fucking Cena*. 

Where is the consistency, seriously? It made sense for Orton/Kane/Bryan to finally get their win against them but now to have them lose to three people who don't have half the credibility of those they faced and defeated is just ridiculous. 

The Smackdown MITB is an absolute joke as well when compared to the RAW one. A load of jobbers with no momentum who no one will give a fuck about if they win the briefcase. Just awful booking.

I mean, at least have CM Punk in the Smackdown match considering he just had a fucking match with Del Rio the week before and talked about that title. We all know he isn't winning the Raw one so switch sides and make the WHC look more credible just by being in the match. 

No reason for Sheamus/Ryback/Jericho not to be in this match either. At least then if you want to give it to someone like Cesaro/Ambrose they get a far bigger rub having beaten former world champions rather than a whole list of jobbers. No credibility in this match at all.


----------



## Ron Burgundy (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm actually sitting laughing at some of the posts in here.

Posters getting up in arms about Barrett not being in the MitB match, then crying when it turns out he is in it.

Barrett was the biggest heel in wrestling when he was pushed? Because it is so hard to get heat when you feud with the biggest star in the company with six or seven wrestlers backing you up. Barrett hasn't impressed me at all since Nexus apart from his brief run with Orton. 

There's only so much that can be blamed on booking, a good wrestler would at least try to get the best out of the poor booking they are given.

I'm not saying Barrett should win MitB, far from it. Barrett from his Nexus days would have been ideal but Barrett in 2013 isn't even close to WHC material performing like he is.

Sandow not a Triple H guy? He has basically the same gimmick that HHH had when he debuted in the company! He's had segments with DX and the Rock and seems to get a decent level of heat for the booking he's been given. Though I'd give him a year before thinking of giving him a ME push, not every push needs to happen straight away.

Surprised that WWE are doing both an all-face and all-heel MitB, I don't see them turning anyone from the Raw one prior to the PPV. But I do think we'll see some movement on the Smackdown side. 

The potential Sandow/Rhodes split will be accelerated by the match and I could see Rhodes turning face either before or during the match. 

Fandango is a strange one because he was more over due to his theme than his character, so he could get a decent pop when his music hits but I have my doubts if he could maintain it into a face turn.

Cesaro would have been one of the favourites for the briefcase a while ago, but I think it's too soon into his new character for a ME push. Personally I think that was the problem with Swagger's Mania push, it was too soon following his gimmick change.

Swagger isn't really a contender as I believe he'll go into the tag division for a while with Cesaro but that may also depend on the long-term plans for the Shield's reign. Potentially a dark horse due to his feud with Ziggler needing closure, especially since Swagger gave him the concussion.

The obvious favourite would be Ambrose due to his Shield connections. I can only see WWE giving him the briefcase if they have plans to split the Shield soon as I could see the case causing tension within the group and it would present Ambrose as the leader.

Going on past WWE booking, I'd say this is the order:

1. Sandow
2. Ambrose
3. Barrett
4. Swagger
5. Cesaro
6. Fandango
7. Rhodes


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Shield losing to Jobbers & Christian seems very odd, i know Christian needs to look strong going into MITB but it seems very out of left field.

SD MITB looks very randomly put together and all heels seems a tad strange, 1 or 2 will probably turn face before MITB but to be honest last year's SD MITB was a mess too and got lucky because Ziggler was ready for a MITB case, not sure who this year is ready, none of them have any momentum except maybe for Ambrose. Sandow would be a lovely surprise. 

Del Rio/Ziggles feud is looking very straight forward but i'm excited for it. Payback match was fantastic, i'm not expecting the same brutality at MITB but it should be decent.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't understand why are people complaining about the WWE title MITB match involving only faces and the WH title one only heels.It's something new, so why not?I am really excited to see what will happen before MITB and after.


----------



## BaBy FireFly (Aug 23, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

poor Gabriel lol


----------



## Itami (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

While I usually would be mad to see Shield lose, AT LEAST it's for some people who NEED it. Had the loss been to Orton, Cena, Sheamus, or other established veterans, then I would be pissed because they don't need it.


As for the MITB... Ambrose has a good chance of winning, but I have a feeling Cesaro or Sandow gets it based on their shitty bookings. Losing shitload of matches = WHC contender DUHH


----------



## uknoww (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It took Orton longer to get over than Del Rio's even been in WWE. Orton was pushed hard from 2003 on and didn't click even moderately until mid 2007. Go watch the WrestleMania 22 DVD. Orton was in a main event world title match with Kurt Angle and Rey Mysterio, and got NO reaction. NONE whatsoever. At WRESTLEMANIA. In *CHICAGO*. After telling the entire world that Eddie Guerrero was in Hell after his death.
> 
> Orton with no push is Drew Mcintyre.


that is why by 2004 orton was cheered over almost all raw faces and in 2006 when he was drafted to RAW orton was by far the most cheered heel on the show and more over than anyone beside cena

and at WM 22 orton was more over the the wrestler who won than match anyway

edit:

and you wanna talk about WM?

how about WM 21 when orton was more over than john cena how about that WM


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



MVP_HHH_RKO said:


> Money in the bank is out of Fandango, Sandow or Barrett( hopefully Barrett) for mine. Cesaro and swagger to form a tag team, Ambrose to fued with Christian.
> 
> All mid-carders, pretty much sums up what they think of the world title.


Isn't the point of MITB to ELEVATE mid carders to the Main Event?


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Xevoz said:


> Isn't the point of MITB to ELEVATE mid carders to the Main Event?


The WHC isn't the main event.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Tyrion Lannister said:


> It took Orton longer to get over than Del Rio's even been in WWE. Orton was pushed hard from 2003 on and didn't click even moderately until mid 2007. Go watch the WrestleMania 22 DVD. Orton was in a main event world title match with Kurt Angle and Rey Mysterio, and got NO reaction. NONE whatsoever. At WRESTLEMANIA. In *CHICAGO*. After telling the entire world that Eddie Guerrero was in Hell after his death.
> 
> Orton with no push is Drew Mcintyre.


You really base how over someone is on ONE fucking event? Don't forget there was just a live performance right before Orton's entrance and the concerts usually put crowds to silence for some reason. By this logic, nobody was over in Wrestlemania XX because the crowd was mostly dead... in MADISON SQUARE GARDEN no less.

I've gone through the 2003-2007 years recently and Orton was pretty over with the crowd. Not as much after he turned heel but still decent reactions. And the Eddie comment seemingly got Orton cheered. Go watch his No Way Out match with Rey Mysterio from the same period and the crowd are actually cheering him. Hell, if you wanna cherry-pick to prove your point, here's an Orton match from 2006 where the crowd is firmly behind him even though he's a heel and you can even see all the RKO signs and t-shirts.


----------



## PacoAwesome (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



RKO-Vs-FU-Vs-619 said:


> I'm actually sitting laughing at some of the posts in here.
> 
> Posters getting up in arms about Barrett not being in the MitB match, then crying when it turns out he is in it.
> 
> ...


This! Wade is one of the least deserving wrestlers when it comes to deserving a push. The only reason he was over in the Nexus is because the storyline was hot and was centered around John Cena. Wade himself, never did anything impressive and he hasn't doesn't done anything impressive since 2011 with the brief Orton feud. Hell you know no one gives a shit about him when Trips kicked him the balls.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow with that heat. :mark: He fucking needs to win the briefcase.


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett is the definition of wasted potential. The statement that Barrett was only over with Nexus is not accurate. There's loads of reports after Nexus that he received and continues to receive heat. The problem with Barrett is that WWE never got behind his push. He's had multiple IC title reigns and all of them end up being the same. They give him the title at random times, have him do a few heel promos, find a random face challenger, feud for a few months as the face challenger dominates over him continually, finally give the face challenger the belt, and then proceed to job out Barrett to anyone. In another year, he'll get another mid card belt and they'll do exactly the same thing again.

This is not how you book someone to be a top star or to be seen as a credible threat for anything. WWE is telling the audience repeatedly that this guy is a mid carder, and not even a dominant one at that, who will lose as soon as we find a face challenger to hold the belt. And yet, he still gets heat.


----------



## Ovidswaggle (Nov 30, 2009)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So it really is a heel MITB and a face MITB? The face line up does nothing for me and I don't even know who I would root for. I guess Sheamus because Ginger's stick together but meh. THe heel one, however, is vastly appealing. Not only does it not have a clear winner but everyone of those guys could benefit greatly from the win. It feels much more like a MITB should, other than the non-smark fans will probably not be all that invested.


----------



## Moonlight_drive (Oct 8, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

So the Uso's and Christian def. The Shield... Good for them I guess, but no one cares about The Uso jobbers, they are useless. 
The MITB sounds good, give it to Ambrose.
I wanna see Kaitlyn dressed as AJ.


----------



## x78 (May 23, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

The Del Rio fiesta sounds like something a 9 year old would book.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



> * Teddy Long was backstage with Vince McMahon and announced the Money In The Bank contestants for the World Heavyweight Championship title shot. The contestants are: Fandango, Wade Barrett, Dean Ambrose, Jack Swagger, Damien Sandow, Cody Rhodes and Antonio Cesaro.





> Dean Ambrose





> Dean Ambrose


:mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Rankles75 (May 29, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Expect one of Zeb's stable to win the Smackdown MITB tbh. Ambrose being U.S champion doesn't nexessarily preclude him from winning it but it's unlikely imo. I guess the WWE could use an Ambrose win as a way to eventually break up the Shield but I still think it will be Swagger or Cesaro...


----------



## ToddTheBod (Jul 6, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Main Event actually seems like it's worth watching..

Who is the face in the Smackdown MITB? I guess we can assume more turns are coming (as there has been a bunch recently, for no reason) Can we assume Fandango and Cody Rhodes will soon be faces?

If Barrett or Ambrose win MITB, my life will have meaning.


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



ToddTheBod said:


> Main Event actually seems like it's worth watching..
> 
> *Who is the face in the Smackdown MITB? I guess we can assume more turns are coming (as there has been a bunch recently, for no reason) Can we assume Fandango and Cody Rhodes will soon be faces?*
> 
> If Barrett or Ambrose win MITB, my life will have meaning.


There are no Heels in RAW mitb so no one is going to turn. Anyway, Ambrose or Sandow for the win :mark:


----------



## Innocent Bystander (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I am actually more interested in the Smackdown MITB match.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Pyro I thought you were intelligent,But you don't have much knowledge it seems.Cesaro and Swagger will both probably dominate the match while teaming up and because the MITB winner usually doesn't do at much damage before winning and since they did not give Swagger the title when they could and since they most likely will have Cesaro and Swagger go for the tag titles at SS so I say Swagger 100% wont win while Cesaro 95% wont win.So that leaves us with 5 men.No way in heilll Fandango will win so that leaves us with 4 men.Ambrose already has a title to defend so that decreases his chances of winning by about 10% unless he's losing it to Christian at SS but I have Predicted that Christian will win the Raw Mitb so I dont think that's happening,So until now his chances of winning are at about 90%.Then he also he has rarely lost recently in singles action so his chances go down to 85-80%.Also he has been in the WWE less than a year and winning a world title that early could possibly make him stale for some time in his career so I'd say his chances go down to 70%.Also doubt he will be a world champion since they will most probably break up the Shield around next WM and dont think all 3 members are ready to feud for a world title so that brings down his chances to about 60%.Would not be that surprised if he wins but if it's a matter of life or death I'd say he wont win.That leaves us with Sandow,Barrett and Rhodes.Rhodes I'd say has an outside shot but dont think he's winning.
1-Wade
2-Sandow/Ambrose(Same chances)
3-Rhodes
4-Cesaro/Fandango
5-Swagger


----------



## BarkerWoofer (Sep 4, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*


Gabriel on SD, even if it's just to job
Ambrose, Sandow, Cesaro all in MitB
Ziggler as a tweener/face
Ambrose getting the requisite burial right before a MitB win

:cena4


----------



## Xevoz (Feb 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett didn't job this week. Because he wasn't on the show.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

An all heel Money In The Bank match?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 21, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I just hope to god Fandango doesn't win. Top 3 would be Cody, Cesaro, or Ambrose.


----------



## Honey Bucket (Jul 3, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Fiesta Del Rio?

Siesta Del Rio more like! Hohohohohoho!


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*


----------



## Chicago Warrior (Oct 18, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Barrett might win the briefcase after all, this is his last chance to try and win a World title IMO.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



Warrior said:


> Barrett might win the briefcase after all, this is his last chance to try and win a World title IMO.


I feel you, yo. I can honestly mark to just about everyone in this match winning. Should be real good. I think Big E might find his way in this somehow.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I don't see how Ambrose won't win the MitB, seeing that he has the Shield to help him out in a no DQ ladder match, and he is the only one that is being pushed in this match. A Shield member with the briefcase can make for an interesting storyline.


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Wow an all-heel MITB, interesting.

As much as I love Ambrose, he doesn't need the Money In The Bank. Dude is talented as fuck, doesn't need the leverage that others do.

Hope Fandango doesn't win, way too soon. Though they usually have one MITB cashed in quickly and the other after a long time, so I'd expect Bryan to win and challenge Cena cleanly for Summerslam and whoever wins SD's to hold onto it a while.


----------



## BrownianMotion (Apr 9, 2013)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I like the WHC MiTB match. The only person I wouldn't want to win it would be Swagger. Other then that I would be happy with any of the other 6 winning.


----------



## mumbo230 (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

I'm looking at that MITB lineup and I seriously have no clue who wins it. 

Out of them, I guess Ambrose is probably highest on the card, but he's US Champ and I think that's fine the way it is, and throwing the world title into the Shield...I just don't see that working.

I'm cautiously optimistic for Barrett. Not because I expect him to win per se, but I'd rank his odds roughly even with pretty much any of the others, and this is probably his last best chance for a world title.


----------



## NeyNey (Sep 26, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Never thought Kaitlyn could ever imitate Aj _that _good. But it was great.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow vs Sheamus was great. Fun episode of Smackdown.


----------



## Wwe_Rules32 (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

great show


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Well, this Smackdown was great. Lots of fun. Sheamus/Sandow was a great match. Sandow looked good although he lost the match. The AJ/Kaityln stuff was fun as well. Kaitlyn did great. I'm enjoying this feud so far. Heyman/Miz segment was decent. They pretty much set up the match between Curtis Axel and The Miz at Money in the Bank. I thought Kane/Orton was a slow paced match but solid. They have decent chemistry together. Shield/Usos & Christian was also a fun match to watch and i'm glad to see Christian being relevant again. He deserves it. The fiesta Del Rio was great, with Ziggler being the badass babyface kicking Del Rio and RR's ass. Fun show. Loved it. WWE is on a roll.

:mark:


----------



## Silent KEEL (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

D-Bry was hilarious on Smackdown. Grinning after "accidentally" costing Kane the match...goof stuff.


----------



## Sarcasm1 (Aug 24, 2011)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*

Sandow SC is like a 3rd world country lol


----------



## The Dazzler (Mar 26, 2007)

Loved Bryan during the Kane-Orton match. I hope this doesn't end in Bryan heel against Kane. It didn't seem heelish of Bryan. More like two competitive brothers.


----------



## rzombie1988 (May 29, 2008)

I reviewed Smackdown here:
http://prowresblog.blogspot.com/2013/06/wwe-friday-night-smackdown-6282013.html

Overall thoughts: The show had a lot of cheesy and campy WWE moments like people dressing up as others and lots of gimmicks off stereotypes. The wrestling wasn't real impressive aside from The Shield's match, which was good but too short. This one is kind of on you to decide but I'd lean towards not watching the show minus The Shield's match.

Some shots from the show:


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Watched the Kane vs Orton match. Bryan was funny on commentary and the action was not bad. The comments on it being slow had me scared thinking it would be a complete bore of a match but it was okay. Not as good as their street fights in the past but still good enough. Don't care for anything else at the moment. Might check out Sheamus vs Sandow since Sheamus is a workhorse who has good matches so frequently.


----------



## Brye (Jan 28, 2006)

Sheamus/Sandow was fun, Ziggler was awesome in the main event segment and for the time it got, I enjoyed the six man tag. And Bryan was awesome on commentary.

Kane/Orton was ok but I much prefer their 2012 matches over it.


----------



## shought321 (Aug 5, 2012)

*Re: 6/26 Main Event & 6/28 Smackdown Spoilers*



PacoAwesome said:


> This! Wade is one of the least deserving wrestlers when it comes to deserving a push. The only reason he was over in the Nexus is because the storyline was hot and was centered around John Cena. Wade himself, never did anything impressive and he hasn't doesn't done anything impressive since 2011 with the brief Orton feud. Hell you know no one gives a shit about him when Trips kicked him the balls.


The only reason the Nexus storyline was so hot was because he was doing such a great job at getting heat, do you really think that storyline would have been as hot had Otunga been leader of Nexus? Also, just because a storyline is centred around Cena doesn't guarantee the heel heat, look at Ryback, he was calling himself Lucifer recently and still came out to silence or cheers.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Smackdown gets pyro to open the show! Who you calling the 'B' show?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I love how Sandow holds a microphone and LOL at his promo.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

SubZero3:16 said:


> Smackdown gets pyro to open the show! Who you calling the 'B' show?


Smackdown opens with pyro and Raw doesn't. B show my ass. :cool2


----------



## RandomRage (Dec 4, 2007)

So is this the thread for watching Smackdown as it airs on Fridays?


----------



## JD=JohnDorian (Feb 24, 2012)

Enjoyed Smackdown this week, Sheamus/Sandow street fight was a good way to open the show, I liked Bryan on commentary, six man tag was solid and I thought Ziggler looked great in the closing segment.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am enjoying this streetfight more than I usually do these things. Usually I have no time for garbage wrestling, but this is really entertaining.


----------



## Vårmakos (Dec 19, 2006)

it seems that wwe has unbanned chair headshots or maybe theres an exception when the chair is thrown instead of swung


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

That was actually a good match. fun to watch


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can we discuss Sheamus' excessive sweating, while we're here. He starts out relatively matte, and leaves oilier than Randy Orton.


----------



## Maelstrom21 (Dec 31, 2012)

Does Sheamus always scream out "Fella" randomly? That's strange. He was eating potatoes and passing them out to people in the crowd. His character has gotten absurd.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Oh, Sheamus. :cheer| :lmao|:cheer

That was a really fun match. Great opener.

Good job, Sandow. I hope you win the WHC MITB because you deserve it.

:angel


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Miz white-knighting it :lmao Poor Rene.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Miz is terrible on the mic. I thought you are supposed to be good on the mic in order to have a TV show. SMH.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Paul Heyman has the best facial expressions.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Intercontinental Heavyweight Champion? WTF is that?


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

The Miz isn't funny.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Making fun of a guy and making a comment about him and his dad...who's dead.

Be a Star. :vince2


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Intercontinental Heavyweight Champion? WTF is that?



Have you ever looked at the belt?


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

LOL! Not a huge fan of Axel but that was awesome!


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

Poor Axel. His looks and voice will always be a hindrance to him.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

AJ has to sell the hell out of Kaitlyn's promo, even though it is fucking awful. She should just pull a John Cena and sandbag the promo, like Cena does to the Rock. She's lucky AJ is her friend and selling this shit promo.


----------



## Bubba Chuck (Dec 17, 2012)

Kaitlyn in dem AJ shorts :kobe4


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Damn! Kaitlyn :datass


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Slut shaming, Kaitlyn? No. I do not care for this development.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I gotta admit Kaitlyn skipping around the ring cracked me up :lol


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Kaitlyn acting like AJ got zero reaction, as did her spear of AJ. Kaitlyn could throw herself off of the Titantron screen (or whatever it's called these days) and she would still get no reaction.


----------



## LovelyElle890 (Nov 19, 2012)

This angle between these two broads.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Kaitlyn had AJ's mannerisms down, but her mic work is still very much lacking.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Ambrose in the MITB match, not Rollins?

OPPORTUNITY MISSED.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

As Teddy Long is reading off those names I wonder if Vince is thinking in his head "Who the fuck are these guys"?


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Vinnie Mac - "FANNNNNDANNNNGOOOOHH"

:vince5


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Didn't Bryan and Cole used to hate each other? Now they are sitting next to each other and talking like buddies?

:dana


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

I'm almost sure Fandango gives Vince a boner. He's a legit contender to win the match at Money in the Bank.

And by the way, Kaitlyn is very bad at acting. Awful, i'd say. Just get the fuck out and bring on Stephanie/AJ at Summerslam.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Kaitlyn acting like AJ got zero reaction, as did her spear of AJ. Kaitlyn could throw herself off of the Titantron screen (or whatever it's called these days) and she would still get no reaction.


Yeah, its not about the gimmick its about the wrestler playing it. You can give somebody like Heath Slater, Shawn Michaels' gimmick but he wont be able to emulate the charisma, mic skill, and in ring work.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

What's the link to the website that has a tonne of links for SD, RAW, ect? Ta.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Can someone help me out? Did that segment with Vince and Teddy announce the MITB members? If so, what was the confirmed?


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can someone help me out? Did that segment with Vince and Teddy announce the MITB members? If so, what was the confirmed?


Jack Swagger, Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, can't remember the last person


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can someone help me out? Did that segment with Vince and Teddy announce the MITB members? If so, what was the confirmed?


Barrett
Rhodes
Swagger
Faaaan Daaannnn Gooooooh
Cesaro
Ambrose
Sandow


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

swagger_ROCKS said:


> Can someone help me out? Did that segment with Vince and Teddy announce the MITB members? If so, what was the confirmed?


Yes. Jack Swagger, Fandango, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose.



SubZero3:16 said:


> Jack Swagger, Dean Ambrose, Wade Barrett, Fandango, Cody Rhodes, Damien Sandow, can't remember the last person


And Cesaro.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Wait, will Zeb Colter manage Jack Swagger or Antonio Cesaro in the MITB match?

:ben3


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Why does Kane have a pink sticker on his arm?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Between the Dublin Street Fight and the Del Rio Fiesta, this episode has been uncomfortably racial.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

DB on some heel vibes. 

:vince5 unk2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Between the Dublin Street Fight and the Del Rio Fiesta, this episode has been uncomfortably racial.


WWE thinks every wrestler is from their race's most extreme stereotype. Look at Umaga.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Bryan D. said:


> Yes. Jack Swagger, Fandango, Wade Barrett, Cody Rhodes, Antonio Cesaro, Damien Sandow and Dean Ambrose.
> 
> 
> And Cesaro.


Aaahhhh right. That guy who puts on awesome matches but is hardly ever on tv.


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

I'm just glad we get to see Cesaro on a PPV again.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I got real happy because Justin Gabriel.

. . .but no. Ryback. Fuuuuu


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ryback back to squashing jobbers?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Ryback back to squashing jobbers?


Shut your mouth. Justin Gabriel could be a star if he was on TV more than once a month. He's prince charming with flawless aerials.

Hate his hair, though. He needs to sit down with a stylist.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I really don't know why Ryback couldn't keep the 'feed me more' chant after he turned heel. It would've definitely made sense in this storyline

Justin Gabriel needs to be on my tv more often.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Aren't Justin Gabriel and Ryback supposed to be friends from Nexus?


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

Next week I expect to see Ryback in a handicap match against 3MB...


----------



## Luchini (Apr 7, 2013)

Cryback? Come on that's too easy.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Aren't Justin Gabriel and Ryback supposed to be friends from Nexus?


We don't talk about Skip Sheffield. The secret police come and take you for that.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

I love Jericho. If Cena had cut the exact same promo I would be over here grimacing.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Shut your mouth. Justin Gabriel could be a star if he was on TV more than once a month. He's prince charming with flawless aerials.
> 
> Hate his hair, though. He needs to sit down with a stylist.


He's a good looking guy with great wrestling skills. 

But he's also a jobber in the WWE right now


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> Aren't Justin Gabriel and Ryback supposed to be friends from Nexus?


THE WHAT? THE WHO? THAT NEVER EXISTED.

:vince6


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Live via Cover :rock


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Like A Boss said:


> THE WHAT? THE WHO? THAT NEVER EXISTED.
> 
> :vince6


Oceania was at war with Eurasia; therefore Oceania had always been at war with Eurasia.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

SHIELD!


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Uso's are beast as hell. I actually want to see them win the titles.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Can Bray Wyatt hurry up and come feud with the Shield, so they have a story again? I can't with this. How long has it been since we've had a decent promo from them.

Putting the belts on them was a mistake. Sorry. But it's true.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear WWE, Jimmy and Jey Uso were born in San Francisco California. Not some tribal village in Samoa. But sure


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

THE USOS?

That's my tune thou. :cool2


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Can Bray Wyatt hurry up and come feud with the Shield, so they have a story again? I can't with this. How long has it been since we've had a decent promo from them.
> 
> Putting the belts on them was a mistake. Sorry. But it's true.


Wyatt Family vs the Shield?

The hillbillies vs The boy band?


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> Wyatt Family vs the Shield?
> 
> The hillbillies vs The boy band?


Two gangs of vicious villains fighting for turf.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Ambrose in the MITB match, not Rollins?
> 
> OPPORTUNITY MISSED.



AMEN!:clap

With his style and selling, why not? I missed TLC 2012, but I saw the huge bump he took. He'd be great(Y)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Can Bray Wyatt hurry up and come feud with the Shield, so they have a story again? I can't with this. How long has it been since we've had a decent promo from them.
> 
> Putting the belts on them was a mistake. Sorry. But it's true.


Unfortunately unless you got the WWE belt, all other belts are a kiss of death.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Asenath said:


> Can Bray Wyatt hurry up and come feud with the Shield, so they have a story again? I can't with this. How long has it been since we've had a decent promo from them.
> 
> Putting the belts on them was a mistake. Sorry. But it's true.



To the WWE, it seems belts=legitimacy. But we know Wade Barrett and Axel are legit champs!:

We knew the Shield was legit before that with their booking.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Asenath said:


> Two gangs of vicious villains fighting for turf.


The story could be that The Wyatt family caught some emo looking boys wearing black smoking pot near the trailer park and eyeing their daisy duke looking cousins.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

Rollins with that backbody drop on the outside bump. :hbk2ish.

And holy fuck at the running 450 to the outside. HOLY FUCK. Dat :rollins


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

What the actual fuck did I see?


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

That move from Rollins :mark:


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Asenath said:


> What the actual fuck did I see?


Absolute fuckery.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Let's just state that I'm fine with the Shield losing, but to beat the team of The Undertaker and Team Hell No to lose to Christian and the Usos? No, just no.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Was that the same Shield that beat Brothers of Destruction + Daniel Bryan, and Cena + Sheamus + Ryback?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

pretty cool match.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ShowStopper '97 said:


> Rollins with that backbody drop on the outside bump. :hbk2ish.
> 
> And holy fuck at the running 450 to the outside. HOLY FUCK. Dat :rollins


Rollins is amazing, I do see some shades of Shawn Michaels in him sometimes. Cocky as hell but also has the balls to take huge bumps and is athletic as fuck.


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Ricardo's got more charisma in his pinky finger than Alberto has in his entire body.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ricardo's southern accent :lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Ricardo Rodriguez, dat charisma! 

And here comes Del Rio, Dat charisma vacuum.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Can Ziggler just come out here and fuck him up so I can change the channel?


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Takes true untainted lungs to do that. :clap


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

I think WWE believes the belts and their journey to obtain the belts are the Shield's pinnacle. The cracks are beginning to form, and unless the Wyatt family solidifies their partnership by going under in their feud, where do they go? The championships sort of limit the story in this case. The shield, (it seems according to WWE) would just defend the titles with that as a focus instead of a more interesting storyline, like Ambrose going crazy, etc.

Lose the titles, better character progression.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

I hate this charisma-less fuck, but those look like some nice tostitos + salsa ! Look at that fat ass Ricardo stuffing his face, I love that guy


----------



## Even.Flow.NYC (Dec 8, 2010)

I don't think most of the crowd including last mondays knows Alberto is heel yet


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

When he's a face, he's American. When he's a heel, he's Mexican.

Jesus, WWE. It's like you're trying to drive me away from your product.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> I think WWE believes the belts and their journey to obtain the belts are the Shield's pinnacle. The cracks are beginning to form, and unless the Wyatt family solidifies their partnership by going under in their feud, where do they go? The championships sort of limit the story in this case. The shield, (it seems according to WWE) would just defend the titles with that as a focus instead of a more interesting storyline, like Ambrose going crazy, etc.
> 
> Lose the titles, better character progression.


Winning the belts definitely damaged the Shield. Its funny how that sounds, but its true. Winning a midcard belt is a depush in the current WWE...

And Del Rio has no mic skill in two different languages. Wow, what a boring tool.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

"Tonight, I'm only going to speak Spanish."

-USA Chants.


This fucking country. fpalm


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania (Oct 16, 2012)

We need a fucking translator for this interview. What the fuck? Fuck this idiot.


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

Ricardo's southern english was hilarious. As far as ADR is concerned, his new name is Ustedes.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Now the dumb asses chant USA all the time when Swagger was trying to get rid of this guy?:no:


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

All ADR needs is to speak better, that's all that holds him back IMO. He's great in the ring, and has a decent mananger/mouthpiece in Ricardo. He's probably great for the Spanish audience right now though...


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)




----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Save_Us_Ziggler My ears! My goodness...


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

I am turning the channel. I cannot watch any more of this. Wonder what's new on Netflix?


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

Speaking in Spanish = Getting Heat


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Now I remember why I haven't watched Smackdown since Bryan was WHC


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

I'm loving this bad-ass muthafucker in Ziggles.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

This seems like a classic heel thing to do. Insult Americans, speak a different language, etc. Wasn't there a gimmick like this back then. Eh, still better than ADR.


----------



## Black Jesus (Apr 7, 2013)

Ziggler looks like a fucking Hitman. What a boss.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

DAT Rollins move gave me a boner.

:rollins


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Just me or does Ziggler got some stubble going. (probably misspelled it)


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Welp... that was definitely not a Rolex.


----------



## LilOlMe (Apr 2, 2013)

Anyone here watch Weeds? Del Rio's heel character reminds me of the Tijuana mayoral character on Weeds, Esteban.


----------



## y2j4lyf (Apr 9, 2013)

Ziggler fucking em all up


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Ziggler looks like a beast. Again, all he needs is better mic skills. This could be a decent feud...


----------



## Headliner (Jun 24, 2004)

He hit Ricardo hard as fuck with that guitar.:lmao


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

South Carolina: "Look the white boy won, start cheering!"


----------



## SubZero3:16 (Mar 30, 2013)

Smackdown gets pyro, balloons and JBL singing. Suck it Raw! :lol


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Like the badasses Ziggler, but meh ending. Hopefully (for me at least) Swagger returns on Monday.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Eh, I'm already luke warm on the Ziggler face turn.

I thought that whole segment was bad all around. Ziggler definitely should have cut a promo before he went to the ring.


----------



## Flawless Victory (Feb 6, 2013)

I'm loving this feud. LoL at that strut ADR did when he walked out and holy shit did Dolph look like a spitting image of Jeff Jarrett.


----------



## Waffelz (Feb 12, 2013)

The ending was perfect. Just a shame he didn't smash Ricardo in the head with the guitar.


----------



## DisturbedOne98 (Jul 7, 2007)

Headliner said:


> He hit Ricardo hard as fuck with that guitar.:lmao


Lol, that's what I was going to say too!


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

Waffelz said:


> The ending was perfect. Just a shame he didn't smash Ricardo in the head with the guitar.


Daniel Bryan probably warned him lol.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

ironcladd1 said:


> Eh, I'm already luke warm on the Ziggler face turn.
> 
> I thought that whole segment was bad all around. Ziggler definitely should have cut a promo before he went to the ring.


I'm a Ziggler fan and it might just be me, but I prefer when Ziggler is just randomly screaming shit on his way to the ring, in the ring, and on his way out of the ring than his actual promos haha.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm a Ziggler fan and it might just be me, but I prefer when Ziggler is just randomly screaming shit on his way to the ring, in the ring, and on his way out of the ring than his actual promos haha.


I just think he needs to say something to establish the turn. He hasn't even picked up a mic in weeks.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

The turn isn't established yet though, that's the fun part about it. He's not allied on the side of good like most of the other faces. He went and zigzagged Jericho on Monday. And his girlfriend in kayfabe and his buddy are heels. He just likes kicking the crap out of Del Rio.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

AmWolves10 said:


> I'm a Ziggler fan and it might just be me, but I prefer when Ziggler is just randomly screaming shit on his way to the ring, in the ring, and on his way out of the ring than his actual promos haha.



That's enough charisma for Ziggler fans.:troll

Maybe ADR can get some of that as well, then I might be interested in this feud.

Seriously, they both need to be better on the mic. I'm a fan of both in the ring. It's really their only flaw. When do people get behind Zig and ADR? During matches right? The "Si" chants and the Ziggler chants, only during matches.

Where the Ryback fans at? Over as face with no promos, heel turn then buried by Cena... I liked face Ryback.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> Where the Ryback fans at?


What's there to be a fan of? Can't wrestle. Can't talk. No distinctive style.


----------



## AmWolves10 (Feb 6, 2011)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> That's enough charisma for Ziggler fans.:troll
> 
> Maybe ADR can get some of that as well, then I might be interested in this feud.
> 
> ...


Ziggler does have charisma to me. I'm not a blind mark like some other people here, he's great in the ring but not the most skillful guy on the mic like a Chris Jericho is, but I do get genuinely interested in what he has to say and what he does. Also I think he is pretty good when he goes off script on the mic. 

Its the same with Ryback for Ryback fans I guess. I'm not a fan of him and he's not really skillful on the mic or in the ring as even his fans would probably agree, but if you like him you just like him and enjoy what he does.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

I didn't watch Smackdown except for about 45 seconds when I went to get a DVD and the TV there happened to have it onon.. it was the divas segment, ill just say this, I would do unspeakable things to Kaitlyn's orifices while she's dressed as AJ, would smash her with the fury of 1000 titans. They just need to have her come out in a different slutty costume every week and i'd watch the show.


----------



## Arcade (Jun 9, 2010)

Annihilus said:


> I didn't watch Smackdown except for about 45 seconds when I went to get a DVD and the TV there happened to have it onon.. it was the divas segment, ill just say this, I would do unspeakable things to Kaitlyn's orifices while she's dressed as AJ, would smash her with the fury of 1000 titans. They just need to have her come out in a different slutty costume every week and i'd watch the show.


:drake3


----------



## MECCA1 (Nov 5, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> All ADR needs is to speak better, that's all that holds him back IMO. He's great in the ring, and has a decent mananger/mouthpiece in Ricardo. He's probably great for the Spanish audience right now though...


His spanish promo was a whole lot better than his english promo, alot more intensity. Hes right tho, theres really no reason to hate him unless youre an ignorant racist..

and ziggler is like del rio on the mic when he speaks english, so maybe he should do what he's been doing and that's fighting...


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

MECCA1 said:


> His spanish promo was a whole lot better than his english promo, alot more intensity. Hes right tho, theres really no reason to hate him unless youre an ignorant racist..
> 
> and ziggler is like del rio on the mic when he speaks english, so maybe he should do what he's been doing and that's fighting...


:agree:, Just want to see the best of both, that's all. When Del Rio won the WHC a few months back, it was a great moment. Some were saying it was a smackdown MOTY etc. Afterwards he feuded with Big Show and Swagger, right? They aren't revered around here on the stick, hell Swagger needed a mouthpiece. We had two great ring workers(Swagger(arguable)/ADR) with a boring feud due to ADR's inability to keep up with Coulter. Not to mention the DUI and all that other stuff... my point is it could have been better with better dialogue and pushing the boundaries a little by WWE. Just like today's feud.


----------



## Asenath (Oct 3, 2012)

Annihilus said:


> I didn't watch Smackdown except for about 45 seconds when I went to get a DVD and the TV there happened to have it onon.. it was the divas segment, ill just say this, I would do unspeakable things to Kaitlyn's orifices while she's dressed as AJ, would smash her with the fury of 1000 titans. They just need to have her come out in a different slutty costume every week and i'd watch the show.













Save that for WoW forum, son.


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Annihilus said:


> I didn't watch Smackdown except for about 45 seconds when I went to get a DVD and the TV there happened to have it onon.. it was the divas segment, ill just say this, I would do unspeakable things to Kaitlyn's orifices while she's dressed as AJ, would smash her with the fury of 1000 titans. They just need to have her come out in a different slutty costume every week and i'd watch the show.


:lol :cheer, :stupid:


----------



## Toad84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Anyone still doubting the tease of a Bryan heel turn?


----------



## The Enforcer (Feb 18, 2008)

Pretty enjoyable show overall. Every segment and match had a purpose and that's really all we can ask.

-Sheamus/Sandow was enjoyable. We've been on quite a roll lately as far as no DQ/street fight matches are concerned. Obviously it would've been nice to see Sandow come out on top but there's no denying he's a thousand times better off than he was a couple months ago.

-Miz/Axel could be a decent match provided that Axel dictates the pace. There are very few things in wrestling I find more enjoyable than watching Miz get planted on his head.

-Kaitlyn impersonating AJ was a lot more entertaining than I expected it to be. I typically don't find anything the Divas do to be interesting but this program has been executed pretty well up to this point.

-Ryback really made me laugh tonight but not in a good way. He's been booked as this unstoppable monster since coming into the company and Justin Gabriel of all people is the one that hurts him enough that he has to rely on a fluke win? Yikes. Jericho is getting pretty intolerable with his aging rock star, hip soccer dad persona.

-Orton/Kane was decent but not as good as some of their matches from last year were. I really hope that the Danielson heel turn tease is nothing more than a smoke screen before Kane turns. They'd be idiotic to change up DBD's game right now when he's as over as anybody in the company.

-The 6 man tag match was good for being so quick. Ambrose eating the pin makes sense to further his feud with Christian and actually justify a title match so I'm fine with that. Christian hitting the spear on a rebound like that is kind of a fluke and it isn't like he had been in control the entire match so it's not a big deal. I would've liked to see Rollins featured more but thought Reigns looked good. It's going to be interesting to see what he does on his own since he's kind of evolving into the thug of the group.

-The MITB lineup is interesting and I think it's really wide open. My pick right now is Cesaro but realistically I could see it going to everyone but Fandango. Yes, that includes Barrett.

-Del Rio is so boring that it's just grating every time he opens his mouth. Dolph came out looking strong but I really hope he isn't going to be a pandering moron face too. In my opinion, he could play the exact same character he did as a heel with the lone exception of standing up to challenges instead of running away from them and be very successful.


----------



## Das Wunderberlyn (Jan 18, 2011)

Asenath said:


> What's there to be a fan of? Can't wrestle. Can't talk. No distinctive style.


i like him.

they could have had a huge main event babyface, just below Cena & Punk of sorts.

Not his fault he's been buried like shit since Punk feud.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

I"m watching the AJ/Kaitlyn part high. :lmao this is Gold.


----------



## paska (Apr 23, 2007)

A decent show. 

- Another street fight? Not even that good...
- Daniel Bryan possibly turning heel? I like it!
- Christian's role atm is not exciting at all. Give that man a title or atleast some nice feud with somebody!
- I wanna see Ziggler in action! Been watching for two weeks now, and only thing he does is some attacks. He is a #1 contender for WHC with a good beef, make something out of it!


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

Jericho made Ryback look like a bitch. He was about to fucking cry if you looked at his face. :lol


----------



## Reservoir Angel (Aug 7, 2010)

Just watched up to the Ryback match and I had to comment... Justin Gabriel got in way more offence than I'd expected. I'd genuinely expected this match to be a totally one-sided "watch as our new Goldberg throws another guy around for a couple minutes" affair. Genuinely quite surprised with that.

Still not surprised he got destroyed in the end, but hey. By this point I'm just used to Gabriel being a jobber, even if it does still annoy me.

Also because I've just seen it and it needs to be commented on: Rollins with that dive onto the Usos... holy hell he got some distance on that thing.


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

ADR being awesome as usual.


----------



## Pongo (Nov 20, 2012)

D-Bry is Fly said:


> That's enough charisma for Ziggler fans.:troll
> 
> Maybe ADR can get some of that as well, then I might be interested in this feud.
> 
> ...


ziggler's promos suck ass (like very very much)and most often then not are forced as fuck when he does solo promo, when he interacts with someone though, damn he looks like another person

with Foley

with AJ

with del rio

after his return

if they want to let del rio and ziggler shine we don't need a face promo or a heel promo, they are not good with them, they need to interact with each other, they need to make it personal


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzsxtiLMfxc&list=PL79B51ACE90EA3AAE&feature=player_embedded

BackStage Fallout: Kaitlyn, Natalya, & Ziggler


----------



## D-Bry is Fly (Jun 28, 2013)

Pongo said:


> ziggler's promos suck ass (like very very much)and most often then not are forced as fuck when he does solo promo, when he interacts with someone though, damn he looks like another person
> 
> with Foley
> 
> ...


But...but not scripted so they can talk like human beings!?


----------



## ecabney (Dec 9, 2011)

Kane tried to play DB backstage. So Bryan costing Kane the match seemed pretty justified to me


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> - Friday’s Smackdown scored 68,971 in social activity, up three percent from 66,916 last week. Smackdown ranked #2 behind Wimbledon coverage on ESPN on cable TV Friday night according to Trendrr.TV.


-


----------



## Delbusto (Apr 6, 2008)

Thought Smackdown was very good this week, loved the Street Fight and tag team match.


----------



## septurum (Mar 16, 2009)

All heels in the SD MITB ladder match? I see Booker coming back and putting some faces in there to even it out.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Aug 28, 2006)

That a good smackdown from top to bottom. Except for the MITB WHC participants


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

The Champ is here! 

http://postimg.org/image/ebhmc5zwd/


----------



## Wade Regal (Apr 13, 2013)

The return of the intro video and pyro made my Smackdown!


----------



## THE BWO WENT IN DRY ON ME (May 9, 2013)

The highlight of Smackdown for me was Big E handling AJ like a sack of potatoes after she got speared.


----------



## Bryan D. (Oct 20, 2012)

> Friday’s SmackDown, on June 28, scored a 1.77 rating. It was up slightly from last week’s 1.71 rating. The episode averaged 2.259 million viewers, down slightly from 2.280 million viewers.
> 
> For the third week in a row, SmackDown set a new low-point for a first-run, non-holiday SmackDown since moving to Syfy in October 2010.


-


----------

